# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Πηνελόπη [Penelope, Rostock Link, Travemunde Link, Flavia, European Gateway]

## chrb

Το Πηνελόπη Α. που έκανε τη γραμμή Μπάρι-Δυρράχιο άλλαξε όνομα (penelope ,χωρίς α) και ήρθε στο Αιγαίο ( Θεσσαλονίκη-Σάμο-Κω-Ρόδο). Η εξωτερική κατάσταση του πλοίου είναι εξαιρετίκή , αλλά και το εσωτερικό του είναι πανέμορφο κατά τη γνώμη μου , γιατί έχω ταξιδέψει όταν ήταν στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα-Πρίντεζι.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και στην γραμμή θα είναι μέχρι τέλη Σεπτέμβρη.

----------


## andreas

Kαι φυσικά με Ελληνική σημαία!! Εμένα κάτι μου λέει πως η εταιρία έχει βλέψεις και για Θεσσαλονίκη - Ηράκλειο σε συνδιασμό με την αποχώρηση του ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΥ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

phnelope


όσοι ξέρουν ασ μασ δίνουσ πληροφορίες για το πλοίο .

----------


## chrb

penelope a
M/S EUROPEAN GATEWAY. 

Byggd 1975 av Schichau Unterweser AG, Bremerhaven, Tyskland. 

Varvsnummer 2256. 

Dimensioner. 117,76 x 20,7 x 5,80 m. 

Efter f&ouml;rl&auml;ngning. 133,46 x 20,7 x 5,80 m. 

Brt/ Dwt. 3,335/ 4,000. 

Efter f&ouml;rl&auml;ngning. Brt/ Dwt. 4,236/ 3,943. 

Efter ombyggnad. Brt/ Nrt/ Dwt. 11,335/ 3,400/ 3,949. 

Maskineri. Tv&aring; Stork Werkspoor 9TM410RR dieslar. 

Effekt. 8385 kW. 

Knop 18,5. 

Passagerare 132. 

Efter f&ouml;rl&auml;ngning 326. 

Efter ombyggnad 1,100. 

Hyttplatser. 52. 

Efter ombyggnad. bilar 400 

Lastmeter. 1000. 

IMO. 7400261.

http://www.faktaomfartyg.com/

----------


## andreas

Επειδή το faktaomfartyg είναι γραμμένο στα Σουηδικά να βοηθήσω λέγοντας ότι Tyskland είναι η Γερμανία, Varvsnummer είναι ο αριθμός κύτους από το ναυπηγείο, ombyggnad είναι η μετασκευή, Hyttplatser είναι οι κλίνες, bilar είναι τα ΙΧ.

----------


## chrb

Kαι στην Kάλυμνο θα πιάνει λιμάνι το «Πηνελόπη»!

Mε την απόφαση αυτή, ικανοποιείται το αίτημα του κατοίκων και των παραγόντων της Kαλύμνου, που είχαν εκφράσει έντονες διαμαρτυρίες επειδή δεν είχαν συμπεριληφθεί στο αρχικό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου, που συνδέει την βόρεια Eλλάδα με τα Δωδεκάνησα. Έτσι, μετά την νέα απόφαση του κ. Παυλίδη, το «Πηνελόπη» που ξεκινά κάθε Δευτέρα από Θεσσαλονίκη θα προσεγγίζει τα νησιά Σάμο, Kάλυμνο, Kω, Pόδο και θα συνεχίζει για Kάρπαθο και Kρήτη. H προσέγγιση στην Kάλυμνο, όπως αναφέρει η απόφαση, θα γίνεται στο χρονικό διάστημα από 1η Aυγούστου μέχρι 8 Σεπτεμβρίου για τις συγκοινωνιακές ανάγκες της τουριστικής περιόδου. Tο γεγονός πάντως ότι ο χρόνος του ταξιδιού, από Θεσσαλονίκη προς Pόδο επιμηκύνεται με την προσέγγιση στην Kάλυμνο, είναι ένα θέμα που προβληματίζει τους παράγοντες της Pόδου, οι οποίοι ήδη έχουν ενστάσεις για το τρόπο που γίνεται το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο. O υπουργός Aιγαίου κ. Παυλίδης, υπέγραψε επίσης και μια σειρά άλλες αποφάσεις, με τις οποίες επέρχονται αλλαγές στα δρομολόγια των πλοίων και συγκεκριμένα: - Παρατείνονται τα επιδοτούμενα δρομολόγια των πλοίων «Blue Star Paros», «Blue Star Naxos», μέχρι του μεν πρώτου τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου, του δε δεύτερου μέχρι 15 Σεπτεμβρίου, προκειμένου να εξυπηρετούν την γραμμή Πειραιά, Παροναξία, Aστυπάλαιας, Kάλυμνο δύο φορές την εβδομάδα. - Παρατείνεται το δρομολόγιο του πλοίου «Pοδάνθη» μέχρι 30 Σεπτεμβρίου για την εξυπηρέτηση της γραμμής Πειραιά, Πάτμο, Λέρο, Kάλυμνο, Kω, Nίσυρο, Tήλο, Pόδο. - Mε απόφασή του επίσης εγκρίνεται έκτακτο δρομολόγιο του E/Γ Δ/P «Παναγιά Σπηλιανή» για την εκτέλεση καθημερινών δρομολογίων από Kω προς Nίσυρο με προέκταση μια φορά την εβδομάδα έως Tήλο. - Mια άλλη απόφαση προεκτείνεται το δρομολόγιο του υδροπτέρυγου «Aίγλη» από Pόδο / Σύμη προς Kω κάθε Δευτέρα από τις 8 Aυγούστου. - Eγκρίθηκε ακόμα η παραλαβή επιβατών «μιας διαδρομής» από το πλοίο «Sea Star» κατά την εκτέλεση κάθε Σάββατο περιηγητικού ταξιδιού από Pόδο προς Xάλκη και Tήλο. Kαθώς και την έγκριση εκτάκτων δρομολογίων όλων των πλοίων της γραμμής Mαστιχάρι / Kάλυμνος, συμπληρώνεται το δίκτυο των ενδονησιωτικών ακτοπλοϊκών συγκοινωνιών κατά τρόπο που να καλύπτει πλήρως όλες τις ανάγκες της τουριστικής περιόδου. Στο δίκτυο αυτό υπάγονται οι επιδοτούμενες γραμμές και ελεύθερες γραμμές της περιοχής Πάτμου, Mαράθι, Aρκοί, Λειψοί, Aγαθονήσι και Λέρου. 

http://www.rodiaki.gr/

----------


## iletal1

Μήπως ξέρει κανένας τι έγινε χτες με το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ και είπαν στις ειδήσεις ττης ΕΡΤ 3 κάτι για "τελευταίο δρομολόγιο"?

----------


## gvaggelas

Νομίζω ότι η σύμβασή του έχει λήξει και απλά έκανα κάποια πρόσθετα δρομολόγια. Αναμένεται να καλυφθεί η γραμμή από την ΣΑΟΣ ή τον Αγούδημο (G.A.) μόλις λυθούν οι μεταξύ τους διαφορές για το ποιος είχε την καλύτερη προσφορά.

----------


## scoufgian

ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΣΑΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΤΑΝΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΡΟΔΟ.ΕΔΩ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1191

----------


## Ellinis

Η ανέλκυση του European Gatewayμ μετέπειτα Φλάβια και νυν Πηνελόπη, από διαφήμιση της εταιρείας που το ανέλκυσε.

untitled1.jpg

Όταν ήρθε μετά το ατύχημα στο Πέραμα, οι υπερκατασκευές του ξηλώθηκαν εντελώς όπως φαίνεται και σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία.

----------


## scoufgian

ΕΧΕ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ?ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε *Ellinis* μήπως γνωρίζεις τίποτα περισσότερο για το τι είχε συμβεί στο *European Gateway* ???
Εννοώ τις συνθήκες του ατυχήματος, (σύγκρουση ?), και μετά είχε μπατάρει μόνο, είχε βυθισθεί ?

Ευχαριστώ.  :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

To European Gateway ημι-βυθίστηκε σε ρηχά νερά όταν το εμβόλισε το ro/ro Speedlink Vanguard (το οποίο ταξίδεψε για λίγο στην Ελλάδα ως Boa Vista και μάλιστα ήταν κάποια περίοδο δεμένο κοντά στο νυν Πηνελόπη στο Κερατσίνι).

Το ατύχημα συνέβη ανοιχτά του Harwich στις 19/12/82 και κόστισε τη ζωή σε 6 άτομα. Περισότερα εδώ και φωτογραφίες εδώ και εδώ.

Υ.Σ. Το πλοίο απέκτησε νέα υπερκατασκευή στο Πέραμα γιατί την παλία την διέλυσε η δύναμη της Βόρειας Θάλασσας...

----------


## vassilisman

εφοσον το λενε οι νηογνομωνες, ειναι οκ να ταξιδευει . Αλλα αν καποιος πει στους επιβατες του σε τι πλοιο ειναι <το περιστατικο με το μπαταρισμα>, αραγε θα το επιλεξουν παλι για ταξιδι ?  ΜΙα ερωτηση : η νυν εταιρια του το απεκτησε ποσο καιρο μετα το συμβαν ?

----------


## Ellinis

> εφοσον το λενε οι νηογνομωνες, ειναι οκ να ταξιδευει . Αλλα αν καποιος πει στους επιβατες του σε τι πλοιο ειναι <το περιστατικο με το μπαταρισμα>, αραγε θα το επιλεξουν παλι για ταξιδι ? ΜΙα ερωτηση : η νυν εταιρια του το απεκτησε ποσο καιρο μετα το συμβαν ?


To απέκτησαν 18 χρόνια μετά το ατύχημα. Το συγκεκριμένο ατύχημα φυσικά και δεν σχετίζεται με την αξιοπλοϊα του σκάφους το οποίο ταξίδεψε ενδιάμεσα και 12 χρόνια στην "δύσκολη" Σκανδιναβία χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Το συγκεκριμένο ατύχημα φυσικά και δεν σχετίζεται με την αξιοπλοϊα του σκάφους...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Τι να πούμε και για κάτι μετασκευές που γίνονται τώρα τελευταία εν Ελλάδι (ονόματα μην λέμε, υπολήψεις μην θίγουμε :wink :Smile: , 
που εμείς, δηλωμένοι καραβολάτρες, το σκεφτόμαστε αν θα μπούμε μέσα όταν (κάποτε) με το καλό τελειώσουν !!! :wink:

----------


## vassilisman

exete dikio.   Na rwtisw kai kati allo ? Apo to nomo epitrepetai 2 ploia na exoyn to idio onoma  ?   <pinelopi apo rafina kai  to ex-flavia >  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Το της Ραφήνας λέγετε Πηνελόπη *Α* και το Flavia σκέτο Πηνελόπη!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> To European Gateway ημι-βυθίστηκε σε ρηχά νερά όταν το εμβόλισε το ro/ro Speedlink Vanguard (το οποίο ταξίδεψε για λίγο στην Ελλάδα ως Boa Vista και μάλιστα ήταν κάποια περίοδο δεμένο κοντά στο νυν Πηνελόπη στο Κερατσίνι).
> 
> Το ατύχημα συνέβη ανοιχτά του Harwich στις 19/12/82 και κόστισε τη ζωή σε 6 άτομα. Περισότερα εδώ και φωτογραφίες εδώ και εδώ.
> 
> Υ.Σ. Το πλοίο απέκτησε νέα υπερκατασκευή στο Πέραμα γιατί την παλία την διέλυσε η δύναμη της Βόρειας Θάλασσας...


Ellinis-Lurline, εχω την εντυπωση οτι η παλια υπερκατασκευη απεκοπη για να ανασυρθει το πλοιο, και οχι απο την Βορεια Θαλασσα....

----------


## Ellinis

> Ellinis-Lurline, εχω την εντυπωση οτι η παλια υπερκατασκευη απεκοπη για να ανασυρθει το πλοιο, και οχι απο την Βορεια Θαλασσα....


Αν παρατηρήσεις στις φωτο αμέσως μετά την ανέλκυση λείπουν περισσότερο τα τμήματα που ήταν κάτω από το νερό, ενώ οι λαμαρίνες που απομένουν δεν φαίνεται να έχουν κοπεί με μηχανικό τρόπο αλλά να έχουν λυγίσει ή σπάσει.

Επίσης στην ιστοσελίδα που παρέθεσα αναφέρει

"_The "European Gateway" was eventually salvaged by Wijsmullers from Holland . By that time the North Sea had pounded the wreck and the vessel was severely damaged."_

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eιπα "Εχω την εντυπωση". Τωρα δεν την εχω πια! Many thanks!

----------


## gvaggelas

Ξανά κοντά στους Αιγαιοπελαγίτες είναι από την 7η Ιανουαρίου το Ε/Π-Ο/Π "Πηνελόπη" της εταιρείας Agoudimos Ferries. Ελπίζουμε να είναι... πιστή και στην ώρα άφιξης του πλοίου στα λιμάνια των νησιών μας.
Στη σχετική ανακοίνωσή της η εταιρεία σημειώνει:
ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ εξυπηρετηθεί το επιβατικό κοινό και η εμπορευματική κίνηση από Καβάλα και Θεσσαλονίκη προς τα νησιά του Βορείου Αιγαίου, το επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Πηνελόπη», της Agoudimos Ferries, μετέθεσε την ακινησία του για εργασίες Ετήσιας Επιθεώρησης σε μεταγενέστερη ημερομηνία και, από τη Δευτέρα, 07/01/08, θα εκτελεί τα ακόλουθα δρομολόγια:
* Κάθε Δευτέρα από Καβάλα (20:00) για Λήμνο, Μυτιλήνη, Χίο, Σάμο, Αγιο Κήρυκο και επιστροφή. 
* Κάθε Τετάρτη από Καβάλα (20:00) για Λήμνο, Μυτιλήνη και επιστροφή Θεσσαλονίκη. 
* Κάθε Παρασκευή από Θεσσαλονίκη (22:00) για Λήμνο, Μυτιλήνη, Χίο, Σάμο και επιστροφή Καβάλα. 
Το επιβατικό κοινό, τονίζεται σε ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας, παρακαλείται όπως απευθύνεται στα κατά τόπους πρακτορεία για περαιτέρω πληροφορίες. 

www.chiosnews.gr

----------


## MYTILENE

Σήμερα το μεσημεράκι κατέβηκα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης να πάρω συγγενικό πρόσωπο από το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ που ερχόταν από Θεσ/νίκη-Λήμνο( με 40 λεπτά καθυστέρηση).Ενημερωτικά και τα 2 γκαραζ(*το πάνω γεμάτο αυτοκίνητα*)ήταν γεμάτα-κάτι που μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση για τέτοια εποχή!!Απορία:Γιατί άφησε η ΝΕΛ αυτή τη γραμμή??Ας το δούνε οι υπεύθυνοι της  *ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι βλέπω στο AIS το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, στο ντοκ3, και υποθέτω ότι κάποια στιγμή θα μεθορμίσει στο μόλο Δραπετσόνας για την ετήσια του.

----------


## scoufgian

> Από ότι βλέπω στο AIS το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, στο ντοκ3, και υποθέτω ότι κάποια στιγμή θα μεθορμίσει στο μόλο Δραπετσόνας για την ετήσια του.


να μαστε κι απο κοντα δπλα στο ανθη μαρινα........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2474

----------


## Espresso Venezia

¶λλη μία ωραία φώτο από ένα πλοίο που δεν το βλέπουμε συχνά. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε *scoofgian* !!!

----------


## jumpman

Anthi-Marina kai Penelope.Ta pio asxhma ploia sto aigaio gia mena.Eidika to prwto.

----------


## Nautikos II

Κι ομως καθε πλοιο ειναι μια Ιστορια

----------


## Nautikos II

Βεβαια αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι ολα πανεμορφα, βαση βεβαια τα γουστα του καθενος

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Μια του φωτογραφια στο λιμανι της Κω ..... Ειναι και η μοναδικη φορα που ετυχε να το δω .....

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46821077.html

----------


## JASON12345

Εντάκσει,κουτοφέρνει λίγο άλλα έχει και κάτι καλό.

----------


## scoufgian

> Μια του φωτογραφια στο λιμανι της Κω ..... Ειναι και η μοναδικη φορα που ετυχε να το δω .....
> 
> http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46821077.html


πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια!!!!καθαρη!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *Πηνελόπη* (σκέτο), άφησε πριν λίγη ώρα το ντοκ 3 στον Πειραιά, και μεθόρμισε στην Ν.Ε. ζώνη Περάματος.

----------


## Rocinante

Παιδια μια βοηθεια γιατι εγω θα τρελαθω. Το βαπορι απ οτι θυμαμε ηταν Περαμα και δραπετσωνα πολυ καιρο. Πως ειναι δυματον εξωτερικα να εχει αυτα τα χαλια;

----------


## Apostolos

Ελα μωρέ λίγα τρεξίματα είναι  :Smile: 

Απλά δέν κάνανε καμιά δουλία (φαίνετε όλο το βάρος το 'ριξαν στο Πηνελόπη το Α)

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά κατά την γνώμη μου το βαπόρι είναι πάρα πολυ σαράβαλο και απαίσιο έλεος με πιες προοπτικές έστω και σε σκάτζα πάει εκεί

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παιδιά κακά τα ψέμματα.

''Η γυναίκα του καίσαρα δεν αρκεί μόνο να είναι τίμια αλλά πρέπει και να το δείχνει !!!''

Μπορεί το πλοίο να έκανε άριστη συντήρηση το διάστημα που έμεινε στο Πέραμα, να είναι άψογο από μηχανικής πλευράς και πλευστικής ικανότητας.

Αυτό όμως που φαίνεται και βλέπει ο κάθε επιβάτης είναι ένα πλοίο γεμάτο ''σκουριές''.

Χάθηκαν ''δυό ντενεκέδες'' μπογιά, ή θα έπεφτε έξω η εταιρεία ???

----------


## Haddock

Μπορεί να μη χαίρει συμπάθειας αλλά δε παύει να έχει διαφορετικές ναυπηγικές γραμμές από τα συνηθισμένα  :Smile: 

Copyright-Πηγή

----------


## noulos

> Μπορεί να μη χαίρει συμπάθειας αλλά δε παύει να έχει διαφορετικές ναυπηγικές γραμμές από τα συνηθισμένα 
> 
> Copyright-Πηγή


Για' μένα εξαρτάται από πια γωνία το βλέπεις. Στην συγκεκριμένη φωτό για παράδειγμα από την πλώρη μέχρι την μέση φαίνεται πολύ ωραίο και σύγχρονο, ενώ στο πίσω μέρος και μπροστά δεξιά που υπάρχει το "καρούμπαλο" φαίνεται από χοντροκομένο μέχρι ατσούμπαλο!

----------


## Leo

Δεν έχει άδικο ο φίλος noulos όμως θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω τις απόψεις των ναυπηγών ή και συναφών επαγγελμάτων όσον αφορά το πλοίο. Πως το κρίνουνε απο απόψεως εξωτερικής καλαισθησίας .... γιατί αυτό συζητάμε τώρα!

----------


## Νaval22

Για μένα τα πλοία της προηγούμενες γενιάς δεν έχουν να δείξουν κάτι επληκτικό στη σχεδίαση της γάστρας τους (άλλο το θέμα των υπερκατασκευών) είναι αρκετά συμβατικές σχεδιάσεις σε σχέση με τα νέα συμβατικού τύπου ταχύπλοα πχ χιος και παλλάς

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Στέφανε είναι καλό που έχουμε μέσα στο φόρουμ μέλη με γνώσεις περισσότερες σε ναυπηγικά θέματα από κάποιους άσχετους σαν εμένα, και σε ευχαριστώ προσωπικά που μας δίνεις τα φώτα σου.  :Very Happy: 

Παρ' όλα αυτά ως άσχετος θα δηλώσω ότι το θέμα της όμορφης, καταπληκτικής ή άσχημης ...γάστρας προσωπικά δεν μου λέει και πολλά όσον αφορά τουλάχιστον την καλαισθησία ενός πλοίου.

Φαντάσου για παράδειγμα να μου πεις ότι η Παναγία Σουμελά έχει μία καταπληκτική γάστρα (λέμε τώρα !!!). Ε και ??? Αλλάζει τίποτα στην γενική εντύπωση που δίνει το πλοίο ???

Τα λέω όλα αυτά επειδή η συζήτηση περιεστρέφετο περί της ''εξωτερικής καλαισθησίας'' (όπως λέει πιο πάνω και ο φίλος *Leo*) της Πηνελόπης. 

Πάντως θα ήθελα να πω ότι προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω άσχημο πλοίο την Πηνελόπη, όπως και άλλα πλοία που πολλοί τα θεωρούν άσχημα. Ίσως γιατί τα πλοία όπως λένε οι φίλοι μας (???) οι ¶γγλοι είναι γένους θηλυκού, και πάντα με απωθούσαν και με κομπλεξάριζαν οι πανέμορφες, τέλειες, άψογες γυναίκες. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Νaval22

Συμφωνώ σαν εξωτερική ομορφιά μου αρέσουν και μένα απλά καμιά φορά μιλάω απο τη καθαρά τεχνολογική πλευρά

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που εμένα με χαλάει είναι τα μπαλώματα (κουτί, πλώρα δεξιά) και γενικά η κατάσταση της και διάταξη της πρύμης. Αν δούμε όμως με μια ματιά την κατασκευή της γέφυρας  οκ είναι μια χαρά. Απλά νομίζω ότι μερικά πλοία έχουν περιττά πράγματα πάνω τους που χαλάνε την όμορφη όψη τους.

----------


## Ellinis

Και από το φυλλάδιο του 1988, όταν ταξίδευε για την Anco σε συνεργασία με το Valentino της Mediterranean Line.

----------


## Panos80

Αν δε κανω λαθος ο "σουηδος" εχει φωτογραφιες απο το πλοιο που το δειχνει μισοβυθισμενο. Δε καταλαβαινω τι λεει και πως εγινε. Αν ξερει καποιος ας μας διαφωτισει.

----------


## nautikos

To *European Gateway* (*Πηνελοπη*) συγκρουστηκε στις _19/12/82_ με το τρεναδικο της _Sealink_ *Speedlink Vanguard*. Μετα τη συγκρουση εκανε νερα και τελικα μπαταρισε σε αβαθη ανοιχτα του λιμανιου _Felixstowe_. Εμεινε στο ιδιο σημειο για ενα 2μηνο περιπου, οποτε και ανελκυστηκε και πουληθηκε σε Ελληνες και μετονομαστηκε σε *Flavia*.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nαυλωμενο ηταν απο την Sealink! Ανηκε στην Stena! Κατα την συγκρουση, υπηρχαν 35 επιβατες, και 35 ατομα πληρωμα. 6 ατομα πεθαναν. Κατα την συγκρουση εκανε νερα, οπως ειπε ο Xαρης, και μπαταρισε στη δεξια μερια. Αφου το σηκωσαν, μεταφερθηκε στο Rotterdam, και παροπλιστηκε εκει. Πουληθηκε το 1984 στην Ελλαδα, οπου και ηρθε ρυμουλκουμενο, για ανακατασκευη!! Η Συνεχεια γνωστη!


Βασικα, το Speedlink Vanguard ειναι το Βοa Vista, ενα RoRo που ειχε ερθει πριν 1-2 χρονια στο Νεο Μολο! Σιγουρα λιγοι ομως ηξεραν τι ειχε γινει μεταξυ αυτου και του Πηνελοπη!!!

Το Speedlink Vanguard μετα τη συγκρουση. Το Εuropean Gateway πριν τη συγκρουση, μετα, οπως ηρθε στην Ελλαδα, και στην Πατρα, σαν Flavia!! Tελειο, ετσι?? 

Απο το Shipsnostalgia

----------


## esperos

Και  με  την  ανακατασκευή  του  εδώ  στο  Πέραμα  έγινε  ένα  πλοίο  πολύ  μπροστά  από  την  εποχή  του,  του  τύπου  που  σήμερα  ακούμε  όλο  και  πιο  συχνά  να  μιλούν,  το  RoPax  δηλαδή  μεγάλο  γκαράζ  και  σχετικά  μικρό  πρωτόκολλο  επιβατών.  Ήταν  η  συμπάθεια   μου. Δυστυχώς,  έχω  την  εντύπωση  ότι  δεν  ανήκε  σε  Ελληνικά  συμφέροντα  και  γι' αυτό  μας  άφησε  νωρίς.  το  άλλο  τραγικό  είναι  η  παραμόρφωση  που  υπέστη  από  τους  Σκανδιναβούς  αγοραστές  του έτσι  σήμερα  δεν  μας  θυμίζει  σε  τίποτα  το  FLAVIA  της  εποχής  εκείνης.

stick FLAVIA.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Μαθαίνω οτι ενδέχεται να επιστρέψει στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο το χειμώνα!!Αν το συνδυάσω με τις άγονες που ετοιμάζει από τώρα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  το Υπουργείο δεν το βρίσκω απίθανο πάντως,μακάρι να το ξαναδούμε στα μέρη μας.

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Penelope κοντά στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα. Είναι βγαλμένη με τη μικρή κάμερα  :Wink: 

Penelope.jpg

----------


## marsant

Mια χαρα ειναι η φωτογραφια σου και ομορφη.

----------


## sea_serenade

Τελευταία άφιξη για το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ απόψε στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Αφού ξεφορτώσει και πάρει πετρέλαια θα αναχωρήσει για το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Θα το αντικαταστήσει το IONIAN SKY.

----------


## Νικόλας

να και μία φότο από εμένα :Very Happy: 
DSC00091.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Και μια από εμένα.

Πιο παλιά, τότε που αλώνιζε στο Αιγαίο. Λέτε να ξαναγυρίσει?

----------


## Trakman

Πιθανώς να το έχουμε αναφέρει ξανά, αλλά τι ταχύτητα πιάνει τώρα?

----------


## Nautikos II

Ειναι εδω κοντα, και συντομα στον Πειραια;;;;
P.png

----------


## polykas

Ήρθε στο Πέραμα.... :Wink: 

4.jpg







3.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

και εκεί να μείνει  :Very Happy: προσωπικά το συχένομαι δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου και στην ηγουμενίτσα που το είδα 2 φορές άντε να πείρε 20 αμάξια και πολά λέω

----------


## kastro

> Ήρθε στο Πέραμα....
> 
> 4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι στο Πέραμα είναι πήγα εχθές να δω τον Θεόφιλο από μακριά,και το είδα δεμένο το Πηνελόπη.

----------


## scoufgian

Τα μαυρα του τα χαλια, εχει το πλοιο, στο Περαμα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16189

----------


## giannisk88

Εδώ που τα λέμε τώρα και οι σκουριές να έλειπαν δε θα ήταν και οτι πιο όμορφο! :Sad:

----------


## eliasaslan

Τελικά τι θα γίνει με το πλοίο? Που θα καταλήξει?

----------


## vinman

> Τα μαυρα του τα χαλια, εχει το πλοιο, στο Περαμα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16189


 
...και ειδικά απο πίσω δεν βλέπετε...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19187

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε μου Μανωλη γενικα δεν βλεπεται απο οπου και αν το κοιταξεις...

----------


## esperos

> ...και ειδικά απο πίσω δεν βλέπετε...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19187


Το  χάλασαν  δυστυχώς  οι  Σκανδιναβοί :Sad:

----------


## MYTILENE

Οτι να ναι όπως να ναι!!!!!Οτι τους κατέβαινε στο μυαλό κάνανε,ρε μπας και ήτανε πιωμένοι αυτοί :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!!!Τέσπα ας έρθει το βαποράκι πρός Βορειοανατολικό Αιγαίο όπως παλιά και.......εμείς θα το βλέπουμε όμορφο,κουκλί!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Eixa grapsei kapou pws meta to ANTHI marina..2o se asximia einai to Sardinia Vera...anathwrw loipon lai vazw deutero ton Pinelopi.!!!!Eleos!

----------


## despo

Ενταξει, δεν λέω οτι είναι και ο,τι το καλύτερο, αλλά οχι και τόσο μίσος βρε παιδιά !

----------


## dimitris

Μια χαρα ειναι το βαπορακι και του ταιριαζε και η γραμμη που εκανε στο βορειοανατολικο Αιγαιο... να το ψιλομαζεψουν και λιγο εσωτερικα ειναι μια χαρα! εκανα ενα ταξιδακι περυσι νομιζω πριν φυγει απο την γραμμη απο Σαμο στη Χιο.

----------


## kalypso

σίγουρα από άποψη αισθητικής δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο...όταν όμως καταλήξει να γίνει και αυτό καρφίτσες θα λέμε πως μια χαρά ήταν το καραβάκι....ας μην ξεχνάμε πως σχεδιάστηκε σε μία άλλη εποχή που θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθει πρωτοποριακό και αισθητικά όμορφο....κάτι ανάλογο θα συμβεί ίσως σε μερικές δεκαετίες και στα σημερινά σύγχρονου σχεδιασμού πλοία όπου για κάποιους θα αποτελούν εκτρώματα...
από ψηλα και πλάι φαίνεται πάντως καλύτερο....


penelope.jpg

penelope bow.jpg

----------


## sylver23

επειδη το εχω πετυχει καμποσες φορες στην καβαλα,θα πω την γνωμη μου για το αν ειναι ομορφο για οχι.στις φωτο συμφωνω φαινετε ασχημουλικο.αλλα απο κοντα δεν ειναι τοσο.εμενα μου αρεσε και το θεωρουσα βαποραρο.τωρα το γιατι συμβαινει αυτο δεν ξερω

----------


## Leo

Τα ναυτοβάπορα δεν έχουν γωνίες και κουτάκια... θα συμφωνήσω με την άποψη "δεν βλέπεται". Δεν θα δισαρεστήσω τον φίλο sylver23 όμως γιατί δεν είχε και τις τρελές επιλογές στην Καβάλα να συγκρίνει, τι είναι ώραίο και τι άσχημο... Δεν πήγαιναν 10 ποστάλια για να διαλέξει, έτσι δεν έιναι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## sylver23

ειπα κ εγω μια κουβεντα για να το δικαιολογησω το καυμενο,αμεσως εσυ να το φας :Razz:  :Razz: .ειχαμε επισκεψεις απο αυτο ,saoς 2 ,λημνος, σαμοθρακη, σουμελα,(νομιζω και κρημνιωτισσα). κ αγουδημοπλοια βεβαια.(στανταρ νταλιανα,απο τα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ποια ειχαν κατα καιρους ερθει) αρα οσο καιρο ημουν πανω στανταρ ειχα δει  10 ε/ο.
νταξει ρε παιδια ασχημο ειναι το καυμενο.καποιοι πρεπει να παιρνουν και το χρυσο βατομουρο.αρα να ναι καλα και αυτο,και η ανθουλα και το βερακι που κατεχουν τις 3 πρωτες θεσεις

----------


## Haddock

Μερικά πλοία είναι σαν τα φωτομοντέλα. Άμα δεν έχουν φωτογένεια, δύσκολο να φανούν τα κάλλη τους στο φακό. Ευτυχώς, μερικές φωτογραφίες το ομορφαίνουν. Παραδείγματος χάριν, το δειλινό της Σάμου προσδίδει στο ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ έναν άλλο αέρα...



Photo Credit: ilias samos

----------


## manolis m.

Kalipso gia alli mia fora katapliktiki! Koitakse na deis sylver..den einai kai ektrwma teleiws..alla einai asximouliko to kaimeno!

----------


## MYTILENE

> Kalipso gia alli mia fora katapliktiki! Koitakse na deis sylver..den einai kai ektrwma teleiws..alla einai asximouliko to kaimeno!


Όντως πολύ ωραιές φώτο

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Αυτο το κομματι στην δεξια πλευρα του πλοιου τι ειναι ;

----------


## polykas

> σίγουρα από άποψη αισθητικής δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο...όταν όμως καταλήξει να γίνει και αυτό καρφίτσες θα λέμε πως μια χαρά ήταν το καραβάκι....ας μην ξεχνάμε πως σχεδιάστηκε σε μία άλλη εποχή που θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθει πρωτοποριακό και αισθητικά όμορφο....κάτι ανάλογο θα συμβεί ίσως σε μερικές δεκαετίες και στα σημερινά σύγχρονου σχεδιασμού πλοία όπου για κάποιους θα αποτελούν εκτρώματα...
> από ψηλα και πλάι φαίνεται πάντως καλύτερο....
> 
> 
> penelope.jpg
> 
> penelope bow.jpg


 
Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου kalypso.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Αυτο το κομματι στην δεξια πλευρα του πλοιου τι ειναι ;


Εννοεις ενα κουτι στην δεξια μερια της πλωρης? Πρεπει να ηταν ραμπα για να φορτωνει το πανω γκαραζ κατευθειαν.

----------


## giannisk88

Ναι ακριβώς.Το είχαμε πει και παλιότερα αλλα που να το βρείς που γίνεται χαμός!

----------


## a.molos

Απο τον ερχομό του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα και την μετασκευή του στο Πέραμα, τρείς φωτό για τους "εραστές" της Πηνελόπης Α. Η 4η στην Ηγουμενίτσα, αφιερωμένη στούς φίλους που κατάγονται απο εκεί.

PENELOPE A..jpg

Penelope A 001.jpg

Penelope A 002.jpg

Penelope A 003.jpg

----------


## despo

Ακόμα και αυτό για τις γιορτές Μπάρι-Δυράχιο ! Τόσα λεφτά αραγε να έχει αυτή η γραμμή ?.

----------


## noulos

Με δεδομένο ότι στην Ιταλία μένουν πάρα πολύ Αλβανοί, η γραμμή πρέπει να έχει όντως πολύ ψωμί.

----------


## sea_serenade

Λέτε να φορτώνουν γαλοπούλες??? Τα κόβω τα βαπόρια μας να γυρίζουν την άνοιξη τίγκα στο φτερό και την κουτσουλιά........!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@ a.molos Ευχαριστούμε για την αφιέρωση, όμορφη φωτό. Η Ποπάρα της Αδριατικής παρέα με το DUCHESS M & IONIS

----------


## manolis m.

kai merikes phwtografies kata tin diarkeia tou deksamenismou tou Pinelopi panw apo tin megali plwti tou Peramatos!
PC020221.jpg
PC020232.JPG
PC020316.jpg
PC020322.jpg
Afierwmenes stou eortazontes kai ston Captain tou Forum mas ton Niko!!

----------


## scoufgian

βλεπω στη πλωρη ,να διακρινεται ενα παλιο του ονομα ,που στο τιτλο του thread δεν το εχουμε.μηπως το γνωριζει καποιος ,ετσι ωστε να μας το πει και να το συμπεριλαβουμε στο τιτλο?

----------


## manolis m.

File Gianni einai ''Rostock Link''

----------


## .voyager

"Rostock Link"  :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Xristara postare kai kati allo amesa gia na allaksei o arithmos twn posts sou...!! xexe!!

----------


## .voyager

Hahahaha! Ορίστε! Και μ΄άρεσε  :Cool:

----------


## sylver23

αναχωρησε σημερα απο το περαμα η πηνελοπη σκετη.την χαιρετησα απο απεναντι..
τελικα ανεβαινει για αλβανια??

1.jpg

2.jpg

3.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Γεια σου φιλε sylver με τις καταπληκτικες φωτο σου, :Very Happy:  να εισαι καλα :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Τελικά αξίζει να κάνεις καραβότσαρκα στα πέριξ... Όλο και μια εκπληξη σε περιμένει.... Μπράβο Sylver για όλα τα μεγαλεία της χθεσινής μέρας  :Wink: .

----------


## nickosps

Αυτή τη στιγμή η Πηνελόπη σκέτη κινείται δυτικά της Κεφαλονιάς με προορισμό από ότι λέει το ais το Durres.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι ειναι αυτο ;
Κανει μπαμ οτι αυτο ασχημυνει το πλοιο  :Sad:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Πορτα για τα οχηματα του πανω γκαραζ! Προστεθηκε κατα την μετασκευη του σε Rostock Link!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.

----------


## despo

Απ'ο,τι κατάλαβα θα είναι το μοναδικό πλοίο που θα μπαίνει σε αλβανικό λιμάνι με Ελληνική σημαία.

----------


## φανούλα

Από κοντά όπως λέει και ο Σύλβερ δεν είναι τόσο άσχημο το καημένο!!! Το έχω γνωρίσει κι αυτό εδώ και χρόνια και παρόλο της περίεργης κατασκευής του το έβλεπα σαν κάτι διαφορετικό και όχι άσχημο!!! Εντύπωση μου είχαν κάνει τρία σημεία του (εκ των οποίων τα δύο βασικά): 1. οι καταπέλτες του(διπλοί:shock :Smile: , 2. το κουτί όπως έλεγα τότε στα δεξιά του(πλαϊνός καταπέλτης), και η σκάλα κινδύνου ή αυτοκτονίας όπως την έλεγα(σχεδιασμός του πλοίου στα πλαϊνά του που σχηματίζουν κάτι σαν σκαλίτσα :Very Happy: ). Παρόλα αυτά το πλοίο είναι καλοτάξιδο και δεν ήθελα να το χάσουμε από τα νερά μας!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

> Αυτή τη στιγμή η Πηνελόπη σκέτη κινείται δυτικά της Κεφαλονιάς με προορισμό από ότι λέει το ais το Durres.


Ευτυχώς που πάει εκεί γιατί με όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα της ΣΑΟΣ ..........''φοβόμουν'' μη πάρει τις άγονες αυτό :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

παιδια σας ευχαριστω.οντως το πετυχαμε στην αναχωρηση και ηταν κατι το ωραιο.εκανε καποια ωριτσα να φυγει ομως καθως μπλεχτηκε η αγκυρα του με καποιου βενιζελου.απορουσαμε και εμεις τι κανει τοση ωρα αλλα το μαθαμε μετα στο περαμα

----------


## polykas

> αναχωρησε σημερα απο το περαμα η πηνελοπη σκετη.την χαιρετησα απο απεναντι..
> τελικα ανεβαινει για αλβανια??
> 
> 1.jpg
> 
> 2.jpg
> 
> 3.jpg


*Μπράβο sylver.Τελικά μία βόλτα κρύβει πολλές εκπλήξεις.Σε ευχαριστούμε...*

----------


## bluestaritis

εαν ξερει κανεις ειναι καλλταξιδο?

----------


## Giorgos_D

> παιδια σας ευχαριστω.οντως το πετυχαμε στην αναχωρηση και ηταν κατι το ωραιο.εκανε καποια ωριτσα να φυγει ομως καθως μπλεχτηκε η αγκυρα του με καποιου βενιζελου.απορουσαμε και εμεις τι κανει τοση ωρα αλλα το μαθαμε μετα στο περαμα


Και για του λογου το αληθές, οριστε και η εικονα με την αγκυρα της Πηνελόπης μπλεγμένη με την καδένα καποιου Βενιζέλου ή του Ερωτόκριτου....

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=1542

----------


## giannisk88

Τελικά παντου υπάρχει ενας....καραβολάτρης!!!! :Razz:

----------


## sea_serenade

Απο σήμερα το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ στο δρομολόγιο του IONIAN SKY Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπρίντιζι.

----------


## φανούλα

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το προτιμούσα στο Αιγαίο αλλά από το να κάθεται καλύτερα αυτό:???:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πηνελοπη στη σαμο, βαθυ, τον αυγουστο του 2006
penelope.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

που ειναι η κουνελοπη οεεο?

----------


## captain 83

Kάνει δρομολόγια στην γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Μπρίντεζι.

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά, αυτή τη φωτο όσες φορές και αν τη δω κάθομαι και την χαζεύω.......μη σας πω χαζεύω γενικά όταν τη βλέπω!!!!!!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

πραγματικα απιστευτο!!!!! :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## DimitrisT

το Πηνελόπη εν πλω για Βαθύ 5/8/07

----------


## Νικόλας

και δύο από ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 
καλα είναι που είναι 100 χρονών το έχουν και έτσι όπως το έχουν και δένει μια χαρά το πράμα 
να μην σας πω από κόσμο μόνο κάτι νταλίκες με επικίνδυνα αέρια πείρε 2 νομίζω και την έκανε
P4010365.jpg
P4010362.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Βρε παιδιά αφού δε σας αρέσει το Πηνελοπάκι γιατί δεν του κάνετε μια μετασκευή??? Είναι ότι πρέπει για να ξεκινήσετε την καριέρα σας ως ναυπηγοί :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Και επίσης στη βαρδιόλα κάτω κάτω φωτάκι είναι αυτό?? Σαν προπολεμικό φωτίζει

----------


## sea world

> καλα είναι που είναι 100 χρονών το έχουν και έτσι όπως το έχουν και δένει μια χαρά το πράμα 
> να μην σας πω από κόσμο μόνο κάτι νταλίκες με επικίνδυνα αέρια πείρε 2 νομίζω και την έκανε


NA POYME KALH DYNAMH STO PLHRWMA KAI EIDIKA STOYS AKSIWMATIKOYS THS, POY "BARANE" KATI DYSKOLES 6WRIES!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το PENELOPE στο βαθυ της σαμου, με πλοιαρχο το μιχαλη μισσο


IMG_0252.JPG

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Βρε παιδιά αφού δε σας αρέσει το Πηνελοπάκι γιατί δεν του κάνετε μια μετασκευή??? Είναι ότι πρέπει για να ξεκινήσετε την καριέρα σας ως ναυπηγοί Και επίσης στη βαρδιόλα κάτω κάτω φωτάκι είναι αυτό?? Σαν προπολεμικό φωτίζει


Ποιο φωτακι λες? Το κοκκινο στην βαρδιολα?

----------


## φανούλα

Ναι :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ναι


Eιναι ενα απο τους φανους ναυσιπλοϊας. Η δεξια βαρδιολα εχει κοκκινο, η αριστερη πρασινο, πανω απο τη γεφυρα ειναι ο πρωραιος εφιστιος, κοντα στις τσιμινιερες ειναι ο πρυμναιος εφιστιος, και στην πρυμη, ειναι ο φανος κορωνης (ορατος απο πισω-πλαγια. Οι αλλοι φαινονται απο εμπρος-πλαγια.)

----------


## φανούλα

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## sea_serenade

ΤΟ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ βρίσκεται δεμένο στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας, παρέα με το RIGEL. Σύντομα και φωτο......

----------


## Leo

> ΤΟ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ βρίσκεται δεμένο στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας, παρέα με το RIGEL. Σύντομα και φωτο......


Το υποσχέθηκες....  :Very Happy:  (παιδιού κι Αγιού μην τάξεις, που λέει και η παροιμία).

----------


## Thanasis89

Για άγιο δεν ξέρω, αλλά παιδί σίγουρα  :Razz:  ! Περιμένουμε να μας χαρίσεις φωτογραφία από την Ηγουμενίτσα...  :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Ορίστε λοιπόν..... Η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ του Ιονίου δεμένη στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.

Penelope on 03.06.2009.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Ταλαιπωρημένη φαίνεται η καημενούλα :Sad:

----------


## gtogias

> Ταλαιπωρημένη φαίνεται η καημενούλα


και στο Αιγαίο όταν την είχαμε ανάλογη εικόνα είχε..

----------


## ελμεψη

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι,επειδη δεν εχει τυχει να δω το πλοιο απο κοντα για να ξερω,αυτο που εχει δεξια στην πλωρη του ειναι καποιου ειδους καταπελτης?

----------


## Rocinante

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι,επειδη δεν εχει τυχει να δω το πλοιο απο κοντα για να ξερω,αυτο που εχει δεξια στην πλωρη του ειναι καποιου ειδους καταπελτης?


Ναι ειναι εισοδος για το ανω παταρι κληρονομια του πλοιου απο τη θητεια του στο εξωτερικο μιας και εκει υπαρχουν διαφορες ραμπες φορτωσης.

----------


## DimitrisT

Η Πηνελόπη εν πλω για σάμο

----------


## Νικόλας

> Ορίστε λοιπόν..... Η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ του Ιονίου δεμένη στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.
> 
> Penelope on 03.06.2009.jpg


ωραιος ο sea serenade το πε και το έκανε  :Very Happy: 
και στο βάθος ο παντοκράτωρ δεν είναι ??
πάντος η πηνελόπη για μένα αν δεν έχουν σκοπό να το φτιάξουν λίγο έλεος άδειο θα ανεβαίνει άδειο θα καταβαίνει όπως και τώρα

----------


## MYTILENE

> Πολύ ωραία φωτό φίλε BEN.Μήπως έχεις καμία που καπνίζει έντονα?


 Συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα?Τι σου κολλήσε με το αν καπνίζει ή όχι???Σταμάτα το επιτέλους,όχι δεν έχουμε ήταν αντικαπνιστής η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ.ΟΚ τώρα?ααααααααααα

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ 2006
Pict2006015.jpg
ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ ΤΟ 2007
Pict2007610.JPG

----------


## sea_serenade

Σήμερα η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ (που απο το πρωί έχει για παρτενέρ το POLARIS στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας) βάφτηκε και έγινε κούκλα. Θα ανεβάσω φωτο με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.........

----------


## nikosnasia

ΓΡΑΨΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ !!! Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ 2007. ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ ΤΟ 2006.
Pict2006237.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΣΤΙΣ 19 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 2006 ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ.
Pict2006030.JPG

Pict2006029.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ....
Pict2006021.JPG

Pict2006024.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ....ΤΕΛΟΣ
Pict2006028.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Με απαγορευτικό στη Μυτηλήνη.Δεκέμβριος 2007.Αφιερωμένη στη Φανούλα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45078

----------


## φανούλα

Βρε Μάνο από το πρωί βομβαρδίζεις μέσα στη ΝΕΛ και τώρα ήρθες και στην δικιά μου πλευρά :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Wink: !!! Μας έχεις ξετρελάνει σήμερα!!! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τη φώτο (αυτή τη μπουκαπόρτα δε θα την ξεχάσω ποτέ!! Δυο φορές την έχω δει και προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω πως γίνεται αυτό?? :Very Happy: 
Επίσης να ευχαριστήσω και τον nikosnasia για το ρεπορτάζ του μιας και δεν έχω ανέβει ποτέ σε αυτήν την Πηνελόπη!!! (Θέλουν βέβαια και οι δύο Πηνελόπες περιποίηση αλλά στην άλλη ίσως και να κάνω κάτι γι αυτό... Σε αυτήν δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ). Να στε καλά παιδιά!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Αχ, το καημένο :Sad:  :Sad: !!! Βρε καπτα-Μίμη τα βαπόρια θέλουν και συντήρηση για να ταξιδεύουν όχι μόνο πετρέλαιο!! Η Πηνελόπη εκτός ότι έχει ασυνήθιστη κατασκευή άμα έχει κι αυτά τα χάλια, λίγοι θα την προτιμάνε. Κι εμένα μ' άρεσε τόσο πολύ αυτό το καράβι με τις ιδιορρυθμίες του...κρίμα!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Πολύ θα ήθελα να τις έχω στο pc μου αλλά βλέπεις οι φώτο που είχα βγάλει τότε από Θεόφιλο, Μυτιλήνη, Πηνελόπη (και νομίζω και Ταξίαρχο) είναι τραβηγμένες από παλιό κινητό χωρίς υπέρυθρες και bluetooth και αμφιβόλου ποιότητας :Sad:  Και την στιγμή που έμπαινε η Πηνελόπη στο λιμάνι της Χίου θυμάμαι μου είχε ξεφορτίσει η μπαταρία και είχα προλάβει να την βγάλω μόνο στο φάρο κοντά του λιμανιού κι όχι στην προβλήτα. Αξέχαστες στιγμές, από τη μια να βλέπω την Πηνελοπάρα κι από την άλλη να θέλω να πετάξω το κινητό μου μέσα στη θάλασσα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ....

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ωραίες φωτό παιδιά Ενα καραβι με όχι και πολύ καλή φήμη και κάπως ατσουμπαλο στην εμφάνιση αλλά παρόλα αυτά εγώ το συμπαθω.

----------


## φανούλα

Κι εγώ συμπαθώ την Πηνελόπη αν και είναι λίγο-πολύ περίεργη η κατασκευή της. Ένα ποσοστό βέβαια της συμπάθειας μου οφείλεται στο όνομά της που είναι ίδιο με του "δικού μου" βαποριού αλλά εδώ μ αρέσει η Ανθή Μαρίνα, δε θα μ άρεσε κι αυτή η Πόπη :Very Happy: ?? Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Μάνο για τις φώτο!!!

----------


## esperos

Ήταν  ωραία  κάποτε  ως  FLAVIA  και  έριχνε  και  στις  Πόπες  και  στις  Πηνελόπες,  αλλά  κάποιοι  την  παραμόρφωσαν  και  να  το  αποτέλεσμα  σήμερα!

----------


## Apostolos

Ηταν τότε τα πρώτα Ro/Pax....

----------


## douzoune

Και μια φωτό από μένα...
Καβάλα, Σεπτέμβρης 2006
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50904

----------


## ελμεψη

Μηπως γνωριζουμε το λογο που κατεβηκε απο Κερκυρα  στη Ζακυνθο και τωρα εχει ξαναπαρει το δρομο κατα πανω? Αν δεν ειναι καποιο λαθος του ΑΙΣ :Smile:

----------


## sea_serenade

Το βαπόρι σήμερα έχει δρομολόγιο Ηγουμενίτσα Ζάκυνθο και αναχώρηση το βράδυ απο την Ηγουμενίτσα για το Μπρίντιζι.

----------


## ikarus

Yassas

Here is a photo of her in the port of Kerkyra on 16/7/09

I hope you like it

IMG_1653_1000_666.jpg

IMG_1695_1000_6662.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Thank you very much ikarus for your great photos :Razz:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## Trakman

Στην Ηγουμενίτσα στις 7/8/09. 
Λόγω ονόματος και σινιάλων αφιερωμένη στον rocinante και τη Φανούλα!

----------


## φανούλα

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο!!! ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ :Razz:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Rocinante

Χωρις πλακα τωρα, θεωρω οτι αυτο το πλοιο ως Flavia ηταν απο τα εντυπωσιακοτερα της κατηγοριας του. Μετα...
Ευχαριστουμε Γιωργο.

----------


## KOMAJEC

Με έστησε λιγάκι σήμερα η Πηνελόπη στο ραντεβού μας (45΄) αλλά μια κυρία που σε επισκέπτεται πέντε φορές το χρόνο αξίζει να την περιμένεις, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## Rocinante

> Με έστησε λιγάκι σήμερα η Πηνελόπη στο ραντεβού μας (45΄) αλλά μια κυρία που σε επισκέπτεται πέντε φορές το χρόνο αξίζει να την περιμένεις, έτσι δεν είναι;


 Ωραιες ληψεις και την τελευταια την θεωρω ακρως κατατοπιστικη  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## φανούλα

Θα συμφωνήσω με το Ρόσι!!! Μπράβο komajek, ευχαριστούμε :Razz:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## Trakman

Έξω από την Κεφαλονιά αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο, με προορισμό τη Ζάκυνθο σύμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ.

----------


## KOMAJEC

> Έξω από την Κεφαλονιά αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο, με προορισμό τη Ζάκυνθο σύμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ.


Ήταν το τελευταίο του δρομολόγιο για εφέτος στη γραμμή Ζακύνθου - Ιταλίας. Ελπίζουμε να το ξαναδούμε και του χρόνου!

----------


## speedrunner

Αυτή την στιγμη το πλοίο βρίσκεται λίγο ποιο κάτω απο τις Σπέτσες με προορισμό το Πέραμα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Πηνελοπη*... 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ploio046.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos._

----------


## φανούλα

Και το κάπνισμα γίνεται (πάει) σύννεφο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Leo

Στη ναυπηγορπισκευαστική του Περάματος η Πηνελόπη, δίπλα στην "ξαδέλφη" Princess T. 

P1230489.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Ευχαριστούμε Leo για το ρεπορτάζ!! Και επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω... Ποιο είναι το καράβι στα αριστερά της??

----------


## Leo

Το ρο-ρο ROPAX 1. Θα δείτε αύριο σχετικό ρεπορτάζ απο όλα τα πλοία στο Πέραμα και θα καταλάβετε.

----------


## φανούλα

Η άλλη μου Πηνελοπίτσα τραβηγμένη στο λιμάνι της Χίου στις 1/7/2006!!!
Αφιερωμένη στον opelmanos and family :Razz:  :Very Happy: !!!

Να την...... αυτή τη φορά ήταν δικό μου λάθος...:shy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Να την...... αυτή τη φορά ήταν δικό μου λάθος...:shy:


Πολύ καλή έστω από κινητό.Ευχαριστώ Φανή :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Πηνελοπη*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 066.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_

----------


## nikosnasia

18 Μαρτίου 2006 στην Θεσσαλονίκη.
Pict2006553.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Ωωωωωωω!!!! Πανέμορφη η Ποπάρα :Razz:  :Razz: !!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ nikosnasia και για εδώ και για τα υπόλοιπα θέματα που μαγεύεις απόψε :Very Happy: !!

----------


## Νικόλας

βρε βρε και έλεγα τούτο που έχει χαθεί  :Very Happy: 
P7060271.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PENELOPE καπου στην αδριατικη

IMG_8238.JPG

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες παιδια!!! :Very Happy:  :Surprised:

----------


## sea_serenade

Είχαμε τον Νικόλα με τα τρελά του τώρα έχουμε ναι τον BEN...... Με βλέπω να την ακυρώνω την έξοδο του Σαββάτου :Razz:  Δώστε γκάζια παιδιάααααα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Αναχώρηση του ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ ένα ξημέρωμα του 2006 από τη Μυτιλήνη.
Pict2006019.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Βρε την Πόπη!!Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά ?Αυτό δεν είχε βγεί για επισκευή?Ξαναγύρισε στα δρομολόγια του?


Οχι στο Περαμα ειναι :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ ένα απόγευμα στην ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ ! :Very Happy: 
P7130426.jpg
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΙς

----------


## Νικόλας

ε αφού σου άρεσε πάρε και αυτήν :mrgreen:
P7130430.jpg 
(όχι και τόσο καλή)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Πηνελοπη*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

penelope.jpg
_χαρισμενη στην φανουλα_

----------


## φανούλα

Πωπω ομορφιές και σ' αυτήν την Πόπη :Razz:  :Razz: !!!
Καταπληκτικοί και οι τρεις σας!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ που κρατάτε το θέμα ανοιχτό και μας τη θυμίζετε!!!

----------


## Leo

> Πωπω ομορφιές και σ' αυτήν την Πόπη!!!
> Καταπληκτικοί και οι τρεις σας!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ που κρατάτε το θέμα ανοιχτό και μας τη θυμίζετε!!!


Για σένα το κάνουνε Φανούλα μου, μη τυχόν και μπερδευτούν οι Πηνελόπες και πας σ ετούτηνε.... αππαπαπαπαπααααααα  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Πωπω μην τα λες αυτά Leo...  :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

> Για σένα το κάνουνε Φανούλα μου, μη τυχόν και μπερδευτούν οι Πηνελόπες και πας σ ετούτηνε.... αππαπαπαπαπααααααα


Χαχαχαχαχα!!!! Γεια σου βρε Leo με το καλαμπούρι σου :Very Happy: !!!

Υ.Γ. Χαιρετίσματα και στο Ρέθυμνο που έχουμε χαθεί!!! 
Να περνάτε πάντα καλά κι ωραία :Razz: !!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ με φοντο την Κερκυρα.
P1010443.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

:Surprised:  :Surprised: !!! Πίνακας σκέτος!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Φίλιππε!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Αφου σου αρεσε η φωτο φανούλα η παρακατω αφιερωμενη σε εσενα.
P1010441.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

Merci beaucoup monsieur :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! ¶ψογος γι ακόμα μία φορά!!!!

----------


## harlek

Συνάντηση με το Ventura, καλοκαίρι 2009, πλησιάζοντας στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου.

pen.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Συνάντηση με το Ventura, καλοκαίρι 2009, πλησιάζοντας στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου.


Φιλε harlek με κατεστρεψες...
Αντε τωρα εγω να ξαναναπτυξω τη θεωρια οτι τα παλια πλοια ειναι ομορφα και τα σημερινα μπαουλα.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Τι να πρωτοσχολιασει κανεις; Το υψος του πλοιου που ειναι χαμηλωτερο και απο το υψος της πλωρης;
Την εξωτικη ντουλαπα; Ευτυχως που δεν περασε απο την αλλη γιατι θα ρωταγανε απο το Ventura "what is this???"
Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## xidianakis

η κυρια αυτη, θα εμφανιστει στην πασαρελα του αιγαιου το 2010?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PENELOPE καπου στην αδριατικη περυσι τον σεπτεμβριο

IMG_8228.JPG

----------


## xidianakis

...πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σας, ομως γιατι δεν κανει δρομολογια?

----------


## nikosnasia

Ένα σούρουπο του 2007,μανουβράρει στη Μυτιλήνη.
Pict2007604.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

Ε αυτό δεν το περίμενα!!! Το θέμα της Πηνελόπης έχει πάρει φωτιά :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!! Και με υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!! Μπράβο παιδιά!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ :Razz:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## nikosnasia

2 Δεκεμβρίου 2006, πορεία για Χίο.
Pict2006522.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

> 2 Δεκεμβρίου 2006, πορεία για Χίο.
> Pict2006522.JPG


Μακάρι να ήταν ακόμα εκεί!!! Θα ανέβαινα πάνω μαζί της κι ας με κράζανε οι ΝΕΛίτες :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Τη ΝΕΛ την έχω τιμήσει τις προηγούμενες φορές που είχα έρθει!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Ταξιδεύοντας με το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ φωτογράφισα αυτό. Είναι ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ;
Pict2006023.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

> Ταξιδεύοντας με το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ φωτογράφισα αυτό. Είναι ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ;
> Pict2006023.JPG


Λάθος κάνανε οι μπογιατζήδες πάλι :Very Happy: !!! Και τους το έχω πει 1000 φορές... η όμορφη είναι η δικιά μου, η Α!!! Αλλά απ ότι φαίνεται κι αυτή για μένα έρχεται :Very Happy:  και λέω να την κρατήσω :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## Apostolos

Λίγα τα ψωμιά της πλέον...

----------


## hayabusa

γιατι Απόστολε; εχουμε κανενα δυσαρεστο νεο;

----------


## Thanasis89

Μόλις είδα ότι πόσταρες Απόστολε λέω, ή πουλιέται ή θέλει να την ξεφορτωθεί... Κάποιος κάνει ξεκαθάρισμα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mεχρι τωρα μετρανε 10 αθορυβα χρονια υπηρεσιας στην ελλαδα και ιταλια.Να θυμησω οτι το πλοιο αγοραστηκε αμεσως μετα το πουλημα του Πηνελοπη Α. της ραφηνας στην MINOAN FLYING DOLPHINS εναντι μετοχων.Νομιζω οτι υπηρχε ρητρα για μη δραστηριοποιηση των εταιρειων που συνχωνευθηκαν.Ετσι η AGOUDIMOS LINES με το νεο Πηνελοπη Α. μπηκε, τοτε το 2000, στην γραμμη Ελλαδας Ιταλιας

----------


## nikosnasia

Το σαλόνι της ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗΣ από το 2006.
Pict2006027.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mεσα ειναι αρκετα καλο απο οτι ειχα δει, σε κατι φωτο της εταιρειας

----------


## MYTILENE

> ¶φιξη στην Καβάλα το 2006 αναχώρηση εκείνη την μέρα δεν υπήρξε λόγω βλάβης του καταπέλτη.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75633


 Και μετά????? :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## nikosnasia

> Και μετά?????


Επιστροφή με ΚΤΕΛ Καβαλα Αθήνα και από Πειραιά με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στη Μυτιλήνη.. Ταλαιπωρία και περιπέτεια.Να ακεφθείς ότι πήγα από τη Βέροια όπου ήμουν για δουλειά, στην Καβάλα και αφού είχα τηλεφωνήσει στο πρακτορείο της Καβάλας και μου επιβεβαίωσαν το δρομολόγιο.Όταν έφθασα στην Καβάλα 2 ώρες πριν την ώρα απόπλου έβγαλα εισητήρια κανονικά και όταν έφθασε το πλοίο μας ανακοινώθηκε η βλάβη και ότι σε επισκευαζόταν σε 4-5 μέρες. Εκ των υστέρων έμαθα ότι το πλοίο είχε φύγει με βλάβη στον καταπέλτη από την Λήμνο οπότε το γνώριζαν. Τελικά πήραμε πίσω την αξία των εισητηρίων και 5 μήνες μετά και το εισητήριο του ΚΤΕΛ για την μετάβαση στην Αθήνα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PENELOPE στο βαθυ της σαμου τον Ιουλιο του 2006

Copy of IMG_0248.JPG

----------


## vinman

*...η απόλυτη ''νέκρα''...σήμερα στο Πέραμα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87617

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87618

----------


## Appia_1978

Τα πήρες βλέπω σβάρνα όλα τα καλά τα πλοία απόψε Μάνο  :Very Happy: 




> *...η απόλυτη ''νέκρα''...σήμερα στο Πέραμα...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87617
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87618

----------


## ΘΥΕΛΛΑ

και η πηνελόπη στο σύστημα κρατήσεων. στη γραμμή ηγουμενίτσα-μπρίντεζι από 30/6

----------


## Giovanaut

Υπαρχει καποιο νεο για το βαπορι....???

----------


## MYTILENE

> Υπαρχει καποιο νεο για το βαπορι....???


 Θες να μας πείς κάτι???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

> Υπαρχει καποιο νεο για το βαπορι....???


2 ενδεχομενα υπαρχουν. το πρωτο ειναι να παει πατρα-ιταλια, ενω το δευτερο να αναλαβει επιδοτουμενη γραμμη στο αιγαιο.

----------


## opelmanos

Λοιπόν για να μην μακρυγορούμε υπάρχει μια φήμη που κυκλοφόρησε οτί το πλοίο θα ναυλωθεί από την Νελ και θα πάρει την άγονη του Τεό και αυτός θα πάει με την σειρά του στην γραμμή Πειραιά -Ικαρία-Σάμος.Ας ελπίσουμε να μην επαληθευτεί αυτή η φήμη.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μακαρι να παει στην Ικαροσαμια εκει πιστευω οτι το χρειαζονται πιο πολυ γιατι εχει μονο 1 πλοιο.Ενω στην Ιταλια τοσα πλοια υπαρχουν τι να κανουν και ενα ακομη ;

----------


## opelmanos

> Μακαρι να παει στην Ικαροσαμια εκει πιστευω οτι το χρειαζονται πιο πολυ γιατι εχει μονο 1 πλοιο.Ενω στην Ιταλια τοσα πλοια υπαρχουν τι να κανουν και ενα ακομη ;


As πάει η Πηνελόπη στην Ικαροσαμία μια χαρά θα τα καταφέρει τόν Θεόφιλο τον θέλουμε εδώ στην γραμμή που είναι.Αν μας φύγει και αυτό θα κλεισούμε στο ψυχιατρείο.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ακριβως το ''ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ'' πρεπει να μεινει στην γραμμη που ειναι και τωρα.Μια χαρα τα παει με τα 16 μιλακια του.Συγνωμη για το off topic.

----------


## Giovanaut

Θελω να μιλησει καποιος που ξερει, αν πραγματικα γνωριζει κατι. Γιατι τη φημη την ξερω κι εγω... Δεν θελω να γινουμε μυλος τωρα και να αρχισουμε τα σεναρια... Απλως ρωτω υπαρχει κατι εξακριβωμενο κι εγκυρο...????

----------


## xidianakis

κοιτα Γιαννη. απο πηγη μου εμαθα οτι θα βαλουν ενα πλοιο στη θεση του Ροδανθη και αλλο ενα στη θεση του Μαρινα. τωρα υπαρχει μια Πηνελοπη κι ενα european ex. ισως το παιχνιδι παιχτει με αυτα τα 2.

----------


## Giovanaut

> κοιτα Γιαννη. απο πηγη μου εμαθα οτι θα βαλουν ενα πλοιο στη θεση του Ροδανθη και αλλο ενα στη θεση του Μαρινα. τωρα υπαρχει μια Πηνελοπη κι ενα european ex. ισως το παιχνιδι παιχτει με αυτα τα 2.


To EUROPEAN ειναι τελεσιδικο το που θα παει.

----------


## xidianakis

> To EUROPEAN ειναι τελεσιδικο το που θα παει.


αρα τι μενει??  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Συγνωμη για την παρεμβαση αλλα βλεπω οτι υπαρχει ενα θεμα περι επαναλειτουργιας του πλοιου και θελω να ρωτησω αν εχει δει κανεις να υπαρχουν καποιες κινησεις πανω στο πλοιο γιατι την τελευταια φορα που το ειδα  εεεε..... δεν εδειχνε και τοσο καλα. Μου φανηκε οτι δεν ειναι σε κατασταση απλως να του κανεις ενα δεξαμενισμο ενα βαψιματακι και φυγαμε. Μακαρι να πεφτω εξω.

----------


## Leo

Την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα  (κθέ  :Razz: ) που πέρασα, δεν υπάρχει καμιά απολύτως κίνηση στο πλοίο είναι σβηστό και έρημο. Εμφανή είναι τα σημάδια της πλήρους εγκατάλειψης από του παροπλισμού μέχρι χθές. Αντίθετα σε λειτουργία ήταν Ιόνιαν Σκάϊ, στο οποίο λειτουργούσε ηλεκτομηχανή, αλλά το γκαράζ του ήταν μισοσκότεινο. Ένα καλώδιο (μπαλαντέζα) συνέδεε τα δυο πλοία.

----------


## hayabusa

μπορεί να μου θυμήσει κάποιος από πότε έχει να ταξιδέψει το βαπόρι;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Ένα καλώδιο (μπαλαντέζα) συνέδεε τα δυο πλοία.


Προφανως το Sky επαιρνε ρευμα απο τον πυρηνικο αντιδραστηρα του European Gateway....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> μπορεί να μου θυμήσει κάποιος από πότε έχει να ταξιδέψει το βαπόρι;


 Αρχες Σεπτεμβριου γειτονα.

----------


## hayabusa

Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση φίλτατε  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

_Ετοιμάζεται το βαπόρι για να ανέβει στην δεξαμενή μετά το πέρας του Ιόνιαν Σκάι._

----------


## Giovanaut

Να κανω μια ερωτηση...???

Γνωριζει κανεις αν το πλοιο ηταν προγραμματισμενο να κανει δεξαμενισμο ή  προεκυψε εκτακτως...???

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτό θα δώσει άμεση απάντηση Γιάννη και σε ένα άλλο βαθύτερο ερώτημα σου ή πρόκειται για απλό ενδιαφέρον για το καράβι ;  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αυτό θα δώσει άμεση απάντηση Γιάννη και σε ένα άλλο βαθύτερο ερώτημα σου ή πρόκειται για απλό ενδιαφέρον για το καράβι ;


Παντα με απασχολουσαν τα βαθυτερα ερωτηματα και ζητηματα Θανο, ξερεις εσυ...... :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
Παντως οι πληροφοριες μου λενε οτι το πλοιο εχει προβλημα με το νεο Eurosolas, και συγκεκριμενα σε σχεση με τα ακαυστα υλικα....!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Τέλος πάντων ! Είδομεν Γιάννη... Κοντός ψαλμός ! ;-)

----------


## polykas

Την Δευτέρα δεξαμενισμό στην μεγάλη πλωτή Περάματος... :Very Happy:

----------


## xidianakis

> Την Δευτέρα δεξαμενισμό στην μεγάλη πλωτή Περάματος...


αναμένουμε φωτογραφία-ες, από τους ανταποκριτές της περιοχής!

----------


## opelmanos

Έχουμε κανένα νέο για  το πλοίο ανέβηκε στην δεξαμενή η αναβλήθηκε  ?

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Έχουμε κανένα νέο για  το πλοίο ανέβηκε στην δεξαμενή η αναβλήθηκε  ?


Έχει ανέβει στην δεξαμενή και ήταν προγραμματισμένο να πέσει σήμερα απ' ότι είδα στο πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών του ΟΛΠ

----------


## φανούλα

> Έχει ανέβει στην δεξαμενή και ήταν προγραμματισμένο να πέσει σήμερα απ' ότι είδα στο πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών του ΟΛΠ


¶ντε με το καλό, ένα ένα να ξεκινάνε!!!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

16\7 θα ξεκινησει τα δρομολογια Ηγουμενιτσας - Μπαρι.Το χτεσινι δοκιμαστικο αναβλυθηκε λογο μπλεξιματος της αγκυρας με το PRINCES T

----------


## polykas

_Στην ράδα του Πειραιά βρίσκεται  το πλοίο._

----------


## polykas

_Έφυγε το πλοίο για την Ηγουμενίτσα.Καλά ταξίδια..._

----------


## a.molos

Το  πλοίο προσεγγισε την Ζάκυνθο τις δύο περασμένες Δευτερες, την ίδια σχεδόν ώρα με το Αpollon. Δεν κατάφερα να μάθω για το δρομολόγιο αυτό αλλά μάλλον θα διαρκέσει καθόλη την διάρκεια του Αυγούστου.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Το πλοίο προσεγγισε την Ζάκυνθο τις δύο περασμένες Δευτερες, την ίδια σχεδόν ώρα με το Αpollon. Δεν κατάφερα να μάθω για το δρομολόγιο αυτό αλλά μάλλον θα διαρκέσει καθόλη την διάρκεια του Αυγούστου.


 Συμφωνα με το site της εταιρειας ειναι τακτικο δρομολογιο μεχρι 5/9 και εκτελειται καθε Δευτερα απο Ζακυνθο στις 14:30 με αφιξη στο Μπριντεζη στις 7 το πρωι της επομενης και απο Μπριντεζι καθε Κυριακη 19:00 και αφιξη Ζακυνθο στις 1 το μεσημερι της επομενης

----------


## ιθακη

> Συμφωνα με το site της εταιρειας ειναι τακτικο δρομολογιο μεχρι 5/9 και εκτελειται καθε Δευτερα απο Ζακυνθο στις 14:30 με αφιξη στο Μπριντεζη στις 7 το πρωι της επομενης και απο Μπριντεζι καθε Κυριακη 19:00 και αφιξη Ζακυνθο στις 1 το μεσημερι της επομενης


 με ενδιαμεσους σταθμους την Ηγουμενητσα,συνηθως,και την Κερκυρα....

εδω δυο φωτο,οχι και τοσο καλης ποιοτητας λογο μεγαλης αποστασης και αερα,που διερχετε απο το καναλι Κεφαλονιας-Ιθακης τραβηγμενη απο την παραλια του Αι-Γιαννη στην ιθακη

DSCN3074a.jpg

DSCN3073a.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα ιθακη, συλλεκτικη φωτογραφια!!! Μηπως πετυχες και τον Απολλωνα; Ελεγαν πως θα κατεβει και αυτος μερικες φορες μεχρι Ζακυνθο!!!

----------


## ιθακη

δυστυχως οχι,θα το κυνηγισω ομως....

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Kαλά δεν είχα και κανένα άλλο πλοίο να ασχοληθώ σήμερα ??Και κατά σύμπτωση ανέβηκαν και φωτό.Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Ιθάκη!!


 Κανε λιγο υπομονη αν ισχυει το σεναριο περι ναυλωσης απο την ΝΕΛ και δρομολογηση για αγονη απο Θεσσαλονικη-Καβαλα θα το βλεπεις συχνα

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Μπα για ικαροσαμια απευθειας τον κοβω

----------


## Νικόλας

ορίστε και το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ στην Ηγουμενίτσα να παίρνει καύσιμα !
P7280018.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Για τον opelmanos

Trakakis_P8074166.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Για τον opelmanos
> 
> Trakakis_P8074166.jpg


 Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Γιώργο να σαι πάντα καλά!! :Wink: 
Με την ευκαιρεία θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι θαγίνει τελικά με το πλοίο θα το πάρει η Νελ που λέγαμε στις αρχές καλοκαιριού? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Κινείται΄τίποτα?

----------


## Νικόλας

προς το παρόν θα κάτσει εκεί που είναι για ποιο μετά δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει !
αν και πιστεύω ότι καλά τα πήγε φέτος όσες φορές το είδα ηγουμενίτσα πείρε κόσμο αρκετό !!

----------


## Νικόλας

στην Ηγουμενίτσα αραχτό και περιμένει !! :Very Happy: 
P8180218.jpg

----------


## gpap2006

Τρίτη 7 Σεπτέμβρη επιστρέφει Πειραιά.

----------


## Νικόλας

όπως είπα δεν ξέρω τι δρομολόγια θα κάνει το πλοίο !
πάντος προς στιγμή είναι Ηγουμενίτσα δίπλα στον *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* 
μερικές φώτο προχθές στην Ηγουμενίτσα

29092010047.jpg

30092010078.jpg

30092010079.jpg

30092010089.jpg

ε δίπλα μας ήταν είπα να το βγάλω μερικές !!:mrgreen:

Υ.Γ είναι από κιν γι αυτό μερικές είναι λίγο....

----------


## Rocinante

> Υ.Γ είναι από κιν γι αυτό μερικές είναι λίγο....


Νικολα ευχαριστουμε.
Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι μια χαρα.
Το πλοιο ειναι λιγο.....  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδία !!!
άλλη μια για εσάς 
P9300042.jpg
αυτή όμως είναι από μηχανή :mrgreen:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Αυτο πως ξεφυγε απο τη ΝΕΛ?

----------


## Νικόλας

μπορεί να μην ήθελαν να το δώσουν 
το βαπόρι πάντος όσες φορές το πέτυχα Ηγουμενίτσα έφευγε σχεδόν γεμάτο η τουλάχιστον είχε αρκετό κόσμο 
μην το βλέπετε έτσι !αν το προσέξεις λίγο εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά είναι βάπορας !ούτε μεγάλη κατανάλωση έχει οπότε...!!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Φαινεται απλα το εχουν αφησει λιγο στην τυχη του οπως και το συνωνοματο του με το Α δεν ξερω ενω η εταιρεια εχει καλα σκαρια δειχνει οτι τα παραμελει( roci σε συγκριση με τον ΑΓΙΟ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟ μιλαω)

----------


## sylver23

> Νικολα ευχαριστουμε.
> Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι μια χαρα.
> Το πλοιο ειναι λιγο.....


Να στο φέρω να σε πηγαίνει Ανδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο να σου πω εγώ!

----------


## ιθακη

> Αυτο πως ξεφυγε απο τη ΝΕΛ?


εισαι σιγουρος οτι ξεφυγε???

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> εισαι σιγουρος οτι ξεφυγε???


 Λιγο πιο σκουρο μπλε παρακαλω και θα ηταν τελειο

----------


## ιθακη

> Λιγο πιο σκουρο μπλε παρακαλω και θα ηταν τελειο


δεν μπορω να το πετυχω το αναθεματισμενο....




> Όύτε στο χειρότερο μου εφιάλτη να μην το δώ έτσι στην πραγματικότητα .....


μαζι σου Μανο!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Πολύ αντιπαθητικό πλοίο αυτό παίδες πραγματικά  και σε καιρό και σε ποιότητα εσωτερική χάλια ένα ατελείωτο μηδενικό μόνο σε φωτογραφίες να το βλέπω  *ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ ποτέ ξανά στο Αιγαίο* !!!

----------


## sylver23

Mάνο χαλάρωσε ,το καταλάβαμε δεν σαρεσει :Razz:

----------


## gpap2006

Δε νομίζω πως είναι χειρότερο από το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ του 2010. :Wink:

----------


## noulos

Μάνο πλάκα - πλάκα σαν να του πάνε τα μπλε!!!
Για ξανασκέψου το!!!  :Razz:

----------


## gnikles

Εγώ πάντος το θέλω Μυτιλήνη!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## juanito

Ακουγεται εντονα και η Αλβανια παντως....

----------


## ΘΥΕΛΛΑ

gnikles ετοιμασου

----------


## gnikles

> gnikles ετοιμασου


 Δεν κάνεις πλάκα? :Smile:

----------


## MYTILENE

Αν αληθεύουν οι φήμες......έρχεται :Wink: !!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Λογικό ειναι να αναλάβει την γραμμή του Θεόφιλου όπως επιτυχημένα ειχε εκτελέσει και στο παρελθόν! Ολα ΝΕΛ λοιπόν!

----------


## Νικόλας

εδώ και πόσους μήνες εχει ακουστεί η φήμη και πηνελόπη δεν βλέπουμε
μια χαρά βαποράκι που χαλαρά αν το προσέξεις λίγο σου βγάζει λεφτά στην γραμμή της αλβανίας και όχι μόνο
ναι ΝΕΛ πάντου το θέμα είναι για πόσο.... :Cool:

----------


## despo

Σαν πολλά πλοία να μαζεύονται παλι στην Αλβανία. Η Πηνελόπη πάντως εξυπηρέτησε υποδειγματικά την άγονη, όσο καιρό κάθησε μέχρι να εκδιωχτεί απο τη Σαος.

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε μου η αλβανία είναι αλβανία για όσους ξέρουν
εκεί τα καράβια ειδικά το καλοκαίρι δουλεύουν τρελά
να φανταστείς τις ποιο πολλές μέρες το λιμάνι του Μπάρι είναι όλο μα όλο γεμάτα απο αυτοκίνητα για αλβανία
και αν κάνεις και έξυπνες κινήσεις με τις μεταφορικές έχεις και δουλεία τον χειμώνα!γι αυτό αυτή η γραμμή(ΜΠΑΡΙ-ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑ) πάντα θα βγάζει
και νομίζω το πηνελόπη κάνει για την γραμμή και από ταχύτητα και από γκαραζ και γενικά σαν σύνολο

----------


## Apostolos

Λες να το ξαναδούμε να ρεμετζάρει στη Μυτιλήνη???

penelope.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

> Λες να το ξαναδούμε να ρεμετζάρει στη Μυτιλήνη???
> 
> penelope.jpg


τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο το μεγαλο κουτι στα δεξια του πλοιου?

----------


## Apostolos

> τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο το μεγαλο κουτι στα δεξια του πλοιου?


Εχει απαντήσει ο Finnpartner πριν 2 χρόνια και 2 μήνες  :Wink:

----------


## vaggos_saos

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ??ΕΦΥΓΕ Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ 18 ΩΡΕΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ 24 ?? ΧΙΛΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΖΕΥΩ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΩΣΤΕ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΖΕΨΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΜΕ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΟ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΜΑ!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ας μην ειμαστε υπερβολικοί... Το πλοίο δέν το έβλεπα με ταχύτητες κάτω απο 15 κόμβους, δηλαδή μεγαλύτερη απο του Θεόφιλου. Τώρα αν λόγω κακών καιρικών συνθηκών και σε σύγκριση με τον Θεόφιλο που ειναι σταθερότερος, αργούσε τι να πούμε, δεν θα τα βάλουμε με τον Θεό. Εξάλου πιστευω πως θα ειναι λύση για λίγο καιρό

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Το θέμα είναι και σε τί κατάσταση είναι μέσα το πλοίο.

----------


## gasim

Παίδες,

ξέρατε ότι το πρώτο όνομα της Πηνελόπης ήταν ... European Express!!!

(http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/european_gateway_1975.htm)

Ώχ, ώχ.  Iδέες που μου μπαίνουνε....

----------


## tasos_33

_Τελικα μαλλον μας ερχεται στην αγονη η πηνελοπη.ΥΘΥΝΑΛ_

----------


## gpav

> Λες να το ξαναδούμε να ρεμετζάρει στη Μυτιλήνη???
> 
> penelope.jpg


όχι παναγία μου. Δε θα αντέξω ξανα αυτή τη καταντια... Μας καλομαθαν στο θεοφιλο και τώρα back 2 shit?  :Surprised:  :Confused:  :Mad:

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά μέχρι χθες όλοι βρίζανε τον Θεόφιλο και τώρα το αγάπησαν? Τι σου ειναι ο κόσμος, μέση λύση δέν υπάρχει  :Smile:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Καλά μέχρι χθες όλοι βρίζανε τον Θεόφιλο και τώρα το αγάπησαν? Τι σου ειναι ο κόσμος, μέση λύση δέν υπάρχει


 Τι σου είναι ο *ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ* Απόστολε όχι οι υπόλοιποι άνθρωποι ανα τον κόσμο :Wink:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Δεν έχω μπει ούτε ταξιδέψει με κανένα από τα δυο πλοία. Αν ο γέροντας έπρεπε να αντικατασταθεί αυτό δεν θα ήταν καλό να γίνει με μια γερόντισσα κυρία. Δηλαδή μην καμαρώνετε κιόλας που θα έρθει η Πηνελόπη. Χαλαρώστε και άστε να γίνει ότι είναι να γίνει σιωπηλά.

----------


## despo

Ας μπεί με το καλό το καράβι να εξυπηρετήσει τη γραμμή και όποιος θέλει ας ταξειδέψει και όποιου δεν του αρέσει ας προτιμήσει το αεροπλάνο. Τι άλλο να κάνουμε δηλαδή επι τέλους ?.

----------


## nikosnasia

> Ας μπεί με το καλό το καράβι να εξυπηρετήσει τη γραμμή και όποιος θέλει ας ταξειδέψει και όποιου δεν του αρέσει ας προτιμήσει το αεροπλάνο. Τι άλλο να κάνουμε δηλαδή επι τέλους ?.


Να πάψετε να μας θεωρείτε πολίτες δεύτερης κατηγορίας. Αυτό να κάνετε.

----------


## gpap2006

¶ραγε όλες αυτές τις ημέρες που έχουν αποφασίσει να το φέρουν στην άγονη (περίπου 10 μέρες το συζητάμε), έχει γίνει κάποια εργασία στο πλοίο στην Ηγουμενίτσα?Κάποια συμμαζέματα για να κατέβει ?

----------


## mitilinios

Μάλλον την Πέμπτη θα κάνει το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο στη νέα γραμμή του γραμμή με πιθανότερο λιμάνι αναχώρησης τη Σάμο για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη - Λήμνο - Καβάλα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dokimakos21

Πλέον και με ανοικτό το AIS του..!

----------


## gpap2006

Δεν το βλέπω στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Έφυγε για κάτω ή έκλεισαν το ais?

----------


## despo

Εγω πάντως σήμερα το πρωί το έβλεπα, ακίνητο στην Ηγουμενίτσα ακόμα.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Να πάψετε να μας θεωρείτε πολίτες δεύτερης κατηγορίας. Αυτό να κάνετε.


Aυτο να το πείτε στην εταιρεία σας φίλε μου...Που με τόσα λεφτά που έχει σκάσει στα σαράβαλα...θα είχε φτιάξει δύο νεότευκτα για να ταξιδευεται  κ εσείς καλύτερα!!!

----------


## Fido

> Aυτο να το πείτε στην εταιρεία σας φίλε μου...Που με τόσα λεφτά που έχει σκάσει στα σαράβαλα...θα είχε φτιάξει δύο νεότευκτα για να ταξιδευεται κ εσείς καλύτερα!!!


θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω...Το απαραδεκτο λάθος της ΝΕΛ εγκειται στο γεγονός ότι δεν προνόησε να μη συμβεί η ζημια στο Θεόφιλο. Μετά την καλοκαιρινή βλάβη φαινόταν ότι το πράγμα δεν πήγαινε καλά. Τώρα, άργησε να έρθει ο στρόφαλος και μέχρι τότε πήγαινε κούτσα κούτσα; δεν το ξέρω και μόνο υποθέσεις κάνω. 
Για τα σαράβαλα που έλεγες, μάλλον δεν είναι έτσι το πράγμα.εκτός κι αν το European είναι σαράβαλο κι αυτό. Για το Aqua λέμε πολλά χωρίς όμως να έχουμε ιδίαν αντίληψη του πράγματος, άρα μιλάμε ελαφρώς στο κενό. Επαναλαμβάνω ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ (και νομίζω κανείς μας επίσης) σε ποια ακριβώς κατάσταση βρισκεται το πλοίο. Όσο για τα λεφτά που έχει σκάσει, δυστυχώς αυτά είναι ψίχουλα μπροστά σε ένα νεότευκτο, πόσο μάλλον σε δύο.
Τα (εν πολλοίς αχρησιμοποίητα-για να μην πω άχρηστα) νεότευκτα έφεραν τη ΝΕΛ στα χάλια που είναι τώρα. Και στα χάλια που είναι μέχρι εκεί φτάνει δυστυχώς (και πολλές φορές ανεπαρκώς). Οι λύσεις λοιπόν είναι δυο : είτε υπομονή, είτε να την κλείσουμε αλλά εκεί και κόσμος θα μείνει στο δρόμο, και θα πρέπει να βρεθεί ΚΑΠΟΙΑ εταιρεία να αναλάβει το έργο της, πράγμα που φυσικά δεν είναι απλό, (ίσως ούτε και εφικτό).
Τώρα για να μπω επιτέλους στο θέμα, εφόσον υπάρχει μείζον πρόβλημα, το υπουργείο καλά θα κάνει αντί να επιρρίπτει παντού ευθύνες (πάγια τακτική όλων των πολιτικών ανεξαιρέτως παρατάξεων) να σπάσει τα κέρατά του να κάνει τους απαραίτητους ελέγχους ΑΜΕΣΑ και όχι να περνάνε οι μέρες έτσι. Γιατί εκεί που φταίει η ΝΕΛ φταίει σαφώς, αλλά άμα στο υπουργείο προχωράνε την υπόθεση στο ράβε ξηλωνε δε βλέπω γιατί θα πρέπει να βρίζω (μόνο) τη ΝΕΛ...

----------


## nikosnasia

> Aυτο να το πείτε στην εταιρεία σας φίλε μου...Που με τόσα λεφτά που έχει σκάσει στα σαράβαλα...θα είχε φτιάξει δύο νεότευκτα για να ταξιδευεται  κ εσείς καλύτερα!!!


Είδαμε και τη δική σας την εταιρεία όταν μπήκε στην γραμμή τι νεότευκτο μας έφερε. Δεν διαφωνώ πάντως μαζί σου σωστά τα λες, καλά να πάθουμε.Καταλήξαμε πάλι στο μονοπώλιο της ΝΕΛ στο Β.Αιγαίο με πλοία άνω των 35 ετών.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Η δικιά μου εταιρεία κ η οποία με εξυπηρετεί είναι η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ,καθώς μένω στο Ηράκλειο κ όχι στα Χανιά!!!Κ την άποψη μου για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ την εχω εκφράσει!!!Απο εκεί κ πέρα έχετε κ εσείς νεοτευκτο στην γραμμή σας κ επίσης ταχύτατο...Προτιμήστετο για να μην το χάσετε κ αυτό!::: :Very Happy: 
Προς θεού πάντως δεν είμαι ενάντια στην ΝΕΛ..ίσα ίσα που τις λαικής βάσης της συμπαθώ περισσότερο......Αλλά για μένα κάνει λανθασμένες κινήσεις.....Πήρε τώρα τον ΑΝΕΜΟ να τον κάνει τι???????Τα λεφτά που έριξε σε αυτό δεν μπορούσε να τα ρίξει έστω στο ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ που είναι μέχρι στιγμής αξιόλογο κ να το κάνει ακόμα καλύτερο??Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ΑΚΟΥΑ  ΜΑΡΙΑ να μην το αναλαμβάνει κανένας νηογνώμονας κ βλέπω να χάνονται κ τα λεφτά που έπεσαν για την μετασκευή του κ για τα σχετικά!!!
Αλλά μάλλον σε αυτο το κομμάτι αλλού πόνταρε η εταιρεία κ τελικά δεν τις έρχονται έτσι όπως τα ήθελε!!!
Είμαστε off topic........οι mods να μεταφέρουν την συζητηση στο κατάλληλο θέμα!!!

----------


## Naias II

> Να πάψετε να μας θεωρείτε πολίτες δεύτερης κατηγορίας. Αυτό να κάνετε.


Δυστυχώς αυτό γίνεται. Ότι σαράβαλο περισσεύει μπαίνει στη γραμμή Β.Αιγαίου... :Mad: 
Πάλι καλά που υπάρχει η HSW, έστω και με ένα πλοίο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εντάξει.......δεν το λες και σαράβαλο το Πηνελόπη. Απλά υπάρχουν και καλύτερες εναλλακτικές για τη νελ. Φαίνεται ναυλώνει άνω 30ετίας για να έχουν πιο φτηνό ναύλο και μερικές φορές μικρότερη κατανάλωση.......*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ομορφα.........*

*Έχεις μείνει λιγάκι πίσω καθώς οι 2 κεντέρηδες έχουν πάρει άγονη ενδοκυκλαδικών και δρομολογήθηκαν εκεί. Και πάλι δεν είναι πλοία οι Κεντέρηδες για το κεντρικό Αιγαίο, εξαιρείται ο μεγάλος, ταξίδεψε πρώτα με ένα κεντέρη σε ανοιχτή θάλασσα με φουρτούνα και θα με θυμηθείς συν το ότι πρέπει να φορτώνουν και τις νταλίκες του δρομολογίου πράγμα επίπονο για τις μηχανές........ Αυτό ( ότι ξεφτιλίζει τη γραμμή) θα μπορούσες να το πεις ως παράπονο με πιο κόσμιο τρόπο πάντα ,αν η εταιρεία είχε διαθέσιμα εγ/ογ πλοία και δεν σας έφερνε. Τώρα είναι 2 οι επιλογές. Ή Πηνελόπη ή Αρμπερία. Και τα δύο πλοία στο ίδιο επίπεδο περίπου κυμαίνονται αν και εγώ θα προτιμούσα το 2ο θα σας έρθει το 1ο , βέβαια και το πηνελόπη έχει υπηρετήσει με πολύ καλή θητεία στην άγονη κάποτε..........*

----------


## noulos

Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα βάζετε με την εταιρία!
Αφού κάποιοι τους αφήνουν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν, λογικό είναι να πράξουν με γνώμονα το συμφέρον τους. Επίσης αν θυμάμαι καλά το Θεόφιλος πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί από πολύ νεότερο (δεν θυμάμαι το πότε πρέπει να γίνει αυτό) αλλά δεν βλέπω τέτοια πρόθεση για τα επόμενα χρόνια. Και αυτό είναι ευθύνη κάποιων να το ελέγξουν, αλλά...
Πάντως μετά τα όσα είχα διαβάσει εδώ το περασμένο καλοκαίρι για το Θεόφιλος πιστεύω ότι το Πηνελόπη είναι πολύ καλύτερο.

----------


## nikosnasia

> Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα βάζετε με την εταιρία!
> Αφού κάποιοι τους αφήνουν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν, λογικό είναι να πράξουν με γνώμονα το συμφέρον τους. Επίσης αν θυμάμαι καλά το Θεόφιλος πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί από πολύ νεότερο (δεν θυμάμαι το πότε πρέπει να γίνει αυτό) αλλά δεν βλέπω τέτοια πρόθεση για τα επόμενα χρόνια. Και αυτό είναι ευθύνη κάποιων να το ελέγξουν, αλλά...
> Πάντως μετά τα όσα είχα διαβάσει εδώ το περασμένο καλοκαίρι για το Θεόφιλος πιστεύω ότι το Πηνελόπη είναι πολύ καλύτερο.


Ότι θέμε λέμε.Αμάν πιά έλεος ρε παιδιά το Πηνελόπη καλύτερο τι θα ακούσουμε ακόμα.

----------


## opelmanos

Κ .Νίκο πρός αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων ο φίλος noulos συγκρίνει την Πηνελόπη με τον φετινό Θεόφιλο το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε με τις βλάβες και καθυστερήσεις .Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση σε θέματα ταξιδέματος ούτε σε εμφάνιση αλλά ούτε σε εσωτερικούς χώρους *.ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ* οτί το Φαίδρα (ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ):mrgreen:είναι *ΚΛΑΣΙΣ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΟ* απο το Πηνελόπη και σε αυτό δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία.Στο μόνο που μπορεί να είναι ανώτερο το Πηνελόπη είναι στα μηχανικά του και *ΜΟΝΟ* εκεί !!!
Και για να μην βγλω ΟΦ ΤΟΠΙΚ  πότε το βαπόρι θα πάρει την κατηφόρα ώστε να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια ??

----------


## dokimakos21

> πότε το βαπόρι θα πάρει την κατηφόρα ώστε να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια ??


Μπορεί και στα μέσα στις άλλης βδομάδας...έχουν απομείνει λεπτομέρειες πλέον... :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πείτε τώρα ότι βάφτηκε νελ...........αν το βάψανε και το τελείωσαν χωρίς να το πάρουμε είδηση είναι πραγματικά γίγαντες.........*

----------


## chiotis

> Μπορεί και στα μέσα στις άλλης βδομάδας...έχουν απομείνει λεπτομέρειες πλέον...


Παντως τωρα που κατεβηκα Χιο!!θα κατεβω να το δω αν ερθει να βγαλω και φωτο

----------


## despo

Καλορίζικο ! Πρώτο δρομολόγιο στις 26/12 με εκκίνηση το Βαθύ, σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση της ΝΕΛ.

----------


## sg3

με τι σινιαλα θα ταξιδεψει?οπως ειναι? θα προλαβει να τα αλλαξει?(δεν νομιζω) ή θα βαψουν  τα σινιαλα αγουδημος λευκα? :Confused:

----------


## speedrunner

24/12/2010
*Αντικατάσταση Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ*
Η  ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ σας ενημερώνει ότι, ολοκλήρωσε τις ενέργειες  αντικατάστασης του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ από το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ.
Το  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ εντάσσεται στα δρομολόγια από τη Κυριακή 26/12/2010, με  αναχώρηση από Βαθύ Σάμου και ώρα 10:00' για Χίο – Μυτιλήνη – Λήμνο –  Θεσσαλονίκη.
Τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου διαμορφώνονται ως εξής:
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ: ΒΑΘΥ (αν 10:00) – ΧΙΟΣ (αφ 13:30 αν 14:30) – ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αφ 17:45 αν. 18:45)
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ: ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 00:45 αν 01:40) – ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ (αφ 10:00 αν 19:00)
ΤΡΙΤΗ:  ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 03:40 αν 04:30) – ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αφ 10:30 αν 11:20) – ΧΙΟΣ (αφ  14:40 αν 15:20) – ΒΑΘΥ (αφ 18:50 αν 19:40) – ΧΙΟΣ (αφ 23:10 αν 23:45)
ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ: ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αφ 03:00 αν 04:00) – ΛΗΜΝΟ (αφ 09:50 αν 10:30) – ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (αφ 15:00 αν 21:00)ΠΕΜΠΤΗ:  ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 01:30 αν 02:10) – ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αφ 08:10 αν 09:10) – ΧΙΟΣ (αφ  12:30 αν 13:10) – ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (αφ 16:00 αν 16:30) – ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ (αφ  17:50 αν 18:20) – ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (αφ 19:50 αν 20:20) – ΧΙΟΣ (αφ 23:00 αν  23:50)
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ: ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αφ 03:00 αν 03:50) – ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 09:50 αν 10:30) – ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (αφ 15:00 αν 21:00)ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ: ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 01:30 αν 02:20) – ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αφ 08:20 αν 09:20) – ΧΙΟΣ (αφ 12:30 αν 13:20) – ΒΑΘΥ(αφ 16:50)

*ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ* 
http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=735

----------


## rousok

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι το είδα να φεύγει από το παλαιό λιμένα Ηγουμενίτσας κατά τις 15:00
σας παραθέτω και 3 φωτογραφίες. όπως θα δείτε δεν έχει αλλάξει σινιάλα.

----------


## gpap2006

Τα κατάφερε και ξέμπλεξε τις άγκυρές του τελικά? Δεν το βρίσκω και στο ais να δούμε πόσο δρόμο έχει.

----------


## rousok

Οσο ήμουν εκεί το προσπαθούσε. Μετά έφυγα και δεν ξέρω τι έγινε. Λογικά πρέπει να έχει φύγει  :Confused:

----------


## despo

Και εγω αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει ξεκινήσει, γιατί δεν φαίνεται πουθενά.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ εκανε  8 δρομολογια τον Αυγουστο απο το Μπριντεζι στη Ζακυνθο, κι αλλα τοσα περισι. Εκεινο που παρατηρησα ηταν οτι ερχοταν παντα στην ωρα του 11.30 π.μ. αναχωρουσε στις 15μ.μ., και ηταν αρκετα ευελικτο στο περιορισμενο χωρο που του διεθεταν για πρυμνοδετηση.
Το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ ηταν αδελφο πλοιο του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ με μονη διαφορα τον περιστερωνα οπως τον ελεγε το πληρωμα του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στην πρυμνη.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αν δεν με τσακώσουν οι σπαρίλες την Δευτέρα [λέμε τώρα], 
θα πάω να σας το φωτογραφίσω εδώ στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## noulos

> Κ .Νίκο πρός αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων ο φίλος noulos συγκρίνει την Πηνελόπη με τον φετινό Θεόφιλο το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε με τις βλάβες και καθυστερήσεις .Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση σε θέματα ταξιδέματος ούτε σε εμφάνιση αλλά ούτε σε εσωτερικούς χώρους *.ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ* οτί το Φαίδρα (ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ):mrgreen:είναι *ΚΛΑΣΙΣ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΟ* απο το Πηνελόπη και σε αυτό δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία.Στο μόνο που μπορεί να είναι ανώτερο το Πηνελόπη είναι στα μηχανικά του και *ΜΟΝΟ* εκεί !!!
> ...


Ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ Μάνο!

----------


## rousok

Σήμερα στης 20:30 ανάμεσα από Σέριφο και Σίφνο  :Cool:

----------


## xidianakis

gnorizete gia poso kairo tha einai sth grammh??

----------


## DimitrisT

Η επιστροφή της Πηνελόπης στην Χίο .............
DSC_0091.jpg
συνοδεύτηκε με μια ελαφριά πρόσκρουση στον ντόκο
DSCF8498.jpg
το πλοίο συνεχίζει το δρομολόγιο του μετά τον έλεγχο των λιμενκών

----------


## gpap2006

Ευτυχώς που δεν ήταν κάτι σοβαρό, απ ότι μας λες DimitrisT. Τί καλά να το βλέπαμε και στο ais..

----------


## Apostolos

Αφού δέν έφαγε προπέλες και τιμόνια τυχεροί είναι! Αναρωτιέμε πώς πήγε εκεί το πλοίο με το νοτιαδάκι...

----------


## Naias II

Το ais γιατί το κλείσανε δηλαδή?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rousok

μια εντολή να μην ακούσει η μηχανή και να το το πρόβλημα

----------


## opelmanos

Θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω μία βόλτα μέσα στο εσωτερικό του αν φυσικά με αφήσουν να μπώ σαν επισκέπτης.

----------


## Apostolos

> μια εντολή να μην ακούσει η μηχανή και να το το πρόβλημα


Δέν ειναι μπαταριστό το πλοίο για να μήν "ακούει" η μηχανή!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης!

----------


## xidianakis

euxaristoume Akh!! Thn epomenh fora kai thn wra pou mpainei-bgainei apo to limani!!  :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> euxaristoume Akh!! Thn epomenh fora kai thn wra pou mpainei-bgainei apo to limani!!


Σιγά μη πάω να στήσω τσαντίρι στο λιμάνι..:-P

----------


## Apostolos

Τωρα θές να τα ακούσεις ε?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Τωρα θές να τα ακούσεις ε?


Ποιος? Εγώ?? Γιατί??:roll:

----------


## despo

Επεσε σωρηδόν 'θάψιμο' για το καημένο το πλοίο. Απορώ αυτοί που του έσουραν τα χίλια-μύρια είναι πράγματι λάτρεις των καραβιών ?. Δεν υπάρχει καμμία αμφιβολία οτι το πλοίο δεν είναι καινούργιο, οπως επίσης οτι βγήκε άρον-άρον να εξυπηρετήσει μιά γραμμή, όπου στο παρελθόν δεν είχε όσο θυμάμαι αρνητικά σχόλια, αντίθετα δούλεψε χωρις μηχανικά προβήματα και γενικά ηταν συνεπές. Τωρα πως θέλουμε να υπάρχει πλοίο υπερσύγχρονης τεχνολογίας, να πιάνει ας πουμε τα 18-20 μίλια και το κράτος να σε πληρώνει μετά απο κανένα 6μηνο και βάλε, ας  αναρωτηθούν όλοι αυτοί...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Επεσε σωρηδόν 'θάψιμο' για το καημένο το πλοίο. Απορώ αυτοί που του έσουραν τα χίλια-μύρια είναι πράγματι λάτρεις των καραβιών ?.


Φιλε despo,ολοι αυτοι ειναι λατρες του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ..τους τον εκτοπισαν,διαισθανονται οτι πλησιαζει και το τελος του και επομενως ασχολουνται με τετοια θεματα..γιατι δεν πιστευω οτι ο θεοφιλος ειναι σε καλυτερη κατασταση απο την πηνελοπη!

----------


## Fido

Μεταξύ μας το θάψιμο που έπεσε δεν αφορούσε τόσο το ότι το βαπόρι δεν έπιανε 18-20 κόμβους (ούτε τη μέγιστη των 16 δεν πιάνει, με ένα καλό μέσο όρο πολλες φορές και κάτω από 15 :Confused: ) αλλά τα παράπονα αφορούσαν πρωτίστως στις καθυστερήσεις που ρίχνει (σίριαλ που ξεκίνησε στη γραμμή μετά την καλοκαιρινή βλάβη του μπάρμπα - Θεόφιλου) κατα δεύτερον στις καταγγελίες (αληθινές ή όχι δεν ξέρω οφείλω όμως να τις λάβω υπόψη)αφενός για κλειστή κουζίνα  παρόλο που το πλοίο θέλει το χρόνο του για να φτάσει στους προορισμους του, όπως επίσης και για μη λειτουργία του συστήματος θέρμανσης... :Wink: 
Τα παράπονα λοιπόν είναι πολλά. Το κράτος έχει τις ευθύνες του σε πολλούς τομείς (μη εγκαιρη αποπληρωμή, πλημμελής έλεγχος των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών, συμβάσεις ανάθεσης παροχής υπηρεσιών με σημεία προχειροφτιαγμένα κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ) όμως και η εταιρεία από ένα σημείο κι έπειτα φέρει κι αυτή τις δικές της, για να τα λέμε σωστά.  :Wink:  Ο Τεό το καλοκαίρι καθυστέρησε, ταλαιπώρησε και έκαψε πολύ κόσμο. Δεκτό ότι είχε αρπάξει ο στρόφαλος, όμως η αντικατάστασή του από πλοίο που παρέχει ακριβώς τις ίδιες ελλειπείς υπηρεσίες δείχνει ότι η αντιμετώπιση του θέματος στερείται σοβαρότητας κάποιες φορές. Και κυρίως, είναι εκνευριστικό από την πλευρά της ΝΕΛ ότι τα δρομολόγια της γραμμής που κάνει τώρα η Πηνελόπη ήδη από το καλοκαίρι έχουν αλλάξει και ξαναπροσαρμοστεί άπειρες φορές, και από τότε που ήρθε η Πηνελόπη εξακολουθεί το ίδιο βιολί, και μάλιστα με συνεχόμενες καθυστερήσεις. Δε θυμάμαι ποια μέρα κοιτουσα στο AIS και εκείνη την ώρα έφτανε Καβάλα ενώ έπρεπε να έχει ήδη καθυστερήσει μιαμιση ώρα...
Με λίγα λόγια αν έχουν σούρει στο βαπόρι τα μύρια όσα ίσως κάπου να υπάρχει και μια αιτία, έτσι δεν είναι; :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα αλλα όπως λές όταν το κράτος δημιουργεί τις προυποθέσεις για τέτοια πλοία να μην διαμαρτυρόμαστε. Οταν υπήρχε ο Αγούδημος πέφταμε όλοι και τον κατηγορούσαμε για τις μικρές ταχύτητες και τις καθυστερίσεις, τώρα? Τώρα απλά βλέπουμε ότι όποιο πλοίο πάει σε "αγονο" δρομολόγιο αντιμετωπίζει βλάβες και κακή συντήρηση...

----------


## despo

Δεν λέω προς Θεού οτι όλα είναι τέλεια, αλλά σχετικά με τις καθυστερήσεις μη ξεχνάμε οτι υπάρχουν μποφώρια, αρκετά λιμάνια, ενω δεν ξέρω και τι κατάσταση επικρατεί σχετικά με τον ανεφοδιασμό. Ισως να υπάρχουν θέματα που δεν είμαστε σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε. Τώρα οσον αφορά τη γκρίνια που για κάποιους έχασαν τον Θεόφιλο απο κοντά τους δεν θα μπώ σε αυτή τη διαδικασία, το μόνο που θα έλεγα οτι δεν είναι και το κατάλληλο πλοίο με τόσο μεγάλη χωρητικότητα για άγονες γραμμές.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ.ΓΙΑ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ ΠΙΑ, ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ Β.ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΟΥΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΠΑΞΙΩΜΕΝΑ.ΕΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑΤΕ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΣΑΣ ΝΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ ΜΕ 13 ΜΙΛΙΑ.ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ ΠΙΑ ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ.

----------


## Fido

> Δεν λέω προς Θεού οτι όλα είναι τέλεια, αλλά σχετικά με τις καθυστερήσεις μη ξεχνάμε οτι υπάρχουν μποφώρια, αρκετά λιμάνια, ενω δεν ξέρω και τι κατάσταση επικρατεί σχετικά με τον ανεφοδιασμό. Ισως να υπάρχουν θέματα που δεν είμαστε σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε. Τώρα οσον αφορά τη γκρίνια που για κάποιους έχασαν τον Θεόφιλο απο κοντά τους δεν θα μπώ σε αυτή τη διαδικασία, το μόνο που θα έλεγα οτι δεν είναι και το κατάλληλο πλοίο με τόσο μεγάλη χωρητικότητα για άγονες γραμμές.


 O Θεόφιλος ένα χρόνο που δούλευε ρολόι δεν είχε καθυστερήσεις απ όσο θυμάμαι...άρα απ το καλοκαίρι και μετά, αλλά και το Πηνελόπη τώρα, εφόσον καθυστερούν δεν μπορεί να φταινε τα μποφώρια μόνο ή τα λιμάνια...Τα δρομολόγια έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είναι με συνεχή stand by, υπάρχει χρόνος. Αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι διττο: όταν σαν ναυτικό κράτος έχεις τις υπηρεσίες που αφορούν τη θάλασσα και τους ναυτικούς διαλυμένες και σκορπισμένες (είτε αυτό ονομάζεται Υπουργείο αλιείας, φώκιας, πέστροφας και θαλασσίων νήσων :-), είτε Υπουργείο Εμπορίου, είτε Υπουργείο οικονομίας, είτε λιμενικό σώμα, είτε Υπουργείο εργασίας είτε είτε) και το προσωπικό σου είναι σε συντριπτικό ποσοστό άνθρωποι ουσιαστικά αμόρφωτοι που έχουν τόση σχέση με τη θάλασσα όση εγώ με τις Καρέττα-Καρέττα, δε γίνεται να περιμένεις από τις εταιρείες να σέβονται τον καταναλωτή. Γιατί η ΝΕΛ πήρε τα πόδια της και έδιωξε ουσιαστικά το Λισσός από Χ-Μ; γιατί είδε ότι υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός αδυσώπητος και ότι το μαρούλι αρχίζει και σπανίζει. Στις γραμμές του Θεόφιλου γιατί να σκάσει η ΝΕΛ και η κάθε ΝΕΛ; 
όταν το κράτος πληρώνει όποτε του καπνισει και δεν ασκεί έναν ουσιώδη έλεγχο επί των προσφερόμενων υπηρεσιών γιατί να χωλοσκάσει η κάθε εταιρεία; Αν δεν  πούνε ας πουμε " καθυστερήσεις;  οκ, 25% μείωση στην επιδότηση καθημερινά και 1 μήνα διορία να το φτιάξετε, αλλιώς πάρτε το καραβάκι σας και σ αλλη παραλία!" ο κάθε επιχειρηματίας δεν θα κάτσει να σκάσει για το πως πάμε εμείς από Λέσβο Καβάλα!
Τέλος, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι με τις υπάρχουσες συνθήκες στις άγονες γραμμές έτσι κι αλλιώς κανένας άλλος δεν ενδιαφέρεται, κι έτσι η κάθε μοναδική πλειοδοτρια εταιρεία έχει τον έλεγχο...:-(
Πάντως είναι απαράδεκτο σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές να μην υπάρχουν στοιχειώδεις συνθήκες διασύνδεσης, διακίνησης και μεταφοράς εν γένει...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία από την πρώτη της εμφάνιση στη Θεσσαλονίκη. 
[δοκιμή στις συνημένες εικόνες κάνω...:mrgreen:]

DSC04251-1000-750.JPG

----------


## sotiris83

xilies fores kalitero kai pio grigoro einai to taxiarhis ...apo kavala gia mitilini meso agiou efstratiou se 10 wres ekana...to pinelopi se 12 kai ama kai xwris prosegisi ston ai strati...

----------


## DimitrisT

*Δρομολόγια Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ*
                                   Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ σας  ενημερώνει ότι, το πλοίο της εταιρείας μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ θα  αναχωρήσει την Τρίτη  25/01/2011 από Θεσσαλονίκη στις 04:00' λόγω  καθυστερημένης άφιξης του προερχόμενη από τις δυσμενείς καιρικές  συνθήκες στις περιοχές πλόων του καθώς και καθυστέρησης στην πετρέλευση  του. 
Τα δρομολόγια του διαμορφώνονται ως εξής:
ΤΡΙΤΗ 25/01: ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ (αν 04:00) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 13:30 αν 14:00) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αφ 20:20 αν 21:30)
ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 26/01:  ΧΙΟΣ (αφ 01:10 αν 01:30) - ΒΑΘΥ (αφ 05:20 αν 05:45) - ΧΙΟΣ (αφ 09:30 αν  10:00) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αφ 13:45 αν 14:45) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 21:15 αν 21:40)
ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 27/01: ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (αφ 02:35 αν 06:00) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 11:00 αν 11:40) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αφ 18:20 αν 19:20) - ΧΙΟΣ (αφ 23:10 αν 23:30)
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 28/01:  ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (αφ 02:30 αν 03:00) - ΑΓ. ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ (αφ 04:30 αν 04:50) -  ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (αφ 06:20 αν 06:40) - ΧΙΟΣ (αφ 09:40 αν 10:10) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αφ  14:00 αν 15:00) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 21:30 αν 22:00)
ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 29/01: ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (αφ 03:00 αν 06:00) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 11:00 αν 11:30) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ  (αφ 18:00 αν 19:00) -  ΧΙΟΣ (αφ 22:40 αν 23:10)
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 30/01: ΒΑΘΥ (αφ 03:00)
  Το πλοίο θα επανέλθει στα τακτικά του δρομολόγια τη Κυριακή 30/01/2011 αναχώρηση από Βαθύ στις 10:00'.


Πηγή: http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=762

----------


## opelmanos

> ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ.ΓΙΑ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ ΠΙΑ, ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ Β.ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΟΥΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΠΑΞΙΩΜΕΝΑ.ΕΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑΤΕ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΣΑΣ ΝΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ ΜΕ 13 ΜΙΛΙΑ.ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ ΠΙΑ ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ.


K,Nίκο δεν το έχετε καταλάβει το παιδί αυτό (despo)το κάνει σκόπιμα για να μας εκνευρίζει !!Aς μήν του δίνουμε σημασία δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθούμε άλλο αφήστε τον να μιλάει ο τύπος μάλλον είναι βαλτός από κάποιους από κει μέσα(ΝΕΛ)δεν υπάρχει άλλη εξήγηση, , προσέξτε όλα τα πόστ του και θα καταλάβετε είναι φώς φανάρι !!!!

----------


## Apostolos

> K,Nίκο δεν το έχετε καταλάβει το παιδί αυτό (despo)το κάνει σκόπιμα για να μας εκνευρίζει !!Aς μήν του δίνουμε σημασία δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθούμε άλλο αφήστε τον να μιλάει ο τύπος μάλλον είναι βαλτός από κάποιους από κει μέσα(ΝΕΛ)δεν υπάρχει άλλη εξήγηση, , προσέξτε όλα τα πόστ του και θα καταλάβετε είναι φώς φανάρι !!!!


Μάνο σε παρακαλώ να μην σχολιάζεις χρήστες και δημιουργούνται θέματα και συζητήσεις επι του προσωπικού. Νομίζω ότι καταθέτουμε τις απόψεις μας και δεν θα ξαναδημιουργήσουμε θέματα και προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις. 
Η κουβέντα τελειώνει εδώ και συνεχίζουν οι απόψεις και τα γεγονότα για το Πηνελόπη

----------


## vaggos_saos

ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΑΝΟ!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΑΝΟ!!!


Αυτό που εγώ κατάλαβα φίλε vaggos_saos, είναι ότι δεν κατάλαβες αυτό που ζήτησε ο Απόστολος.

----------


## nikosnasia

AYTO TO 12,8 EXOYME ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΙΝΟΥΜΕ Η ΟΧΙ ;
PEN.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αμέεε... Κολυμπώντας ποιο γρήγορα πας...:mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικα και θα κρίνουμε την κακή ταχύτητα αυτού του πλοίου. Φυσικά και θα πούμε και το στραβό και το παράλογο. Αλλα όχι να μαλώνουμε μεταξύ μας. Νομίζω ότι η σοβαρή κουβέντα ίσως να φέρει κάποιο καλό αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## gpap2006

Το πλοίο είχε άφιξη στη Θεσσαλονίκη απόψε στις 21.00. Αντί να του δώσουν άμεσο απόπλου ώστε να μαζέψει και την καθυστέρση που κρατά εδώ και μέρες, του δίνουν απόπλου στις 4.00 τα ξημερώματα!!! Προφανώς υπάρχει κακός συντονισμός για την πετρέλευση? Μου φαίνεται περίεργο να το κρατάνε 7 ώρες στο λιμάνι.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Το πλοίο είχε άφιξη στη Θεσσαλονίκη απόψε στις 21.00. Αντί να του δώσουν άμεσο απόπλου ώστε να μαζέψει και την καθυστέρση που κρατά εδώ και μέρες, του δίνουν απόπλου στις 4.00 τα ξημερώματα!!! Προφανώς υπάρχει κακός συντονισμός για την πετρέλευση? Μου φαίνεται περίεργο να το κρατάνε 7 ώρες στο λιμάνι.


 Κουκουρούκου... Ότι να'ναι...

----------


## Apostolos

> Προφανώς υπάρχει κακός συντονισμός για την πετρέλευση? Μου φαίνεται περίεργο να το κρατάνε 7 ώρες στο λιμάνι.



Τα πράματα πολλές φορές δεν ειναι όπως τα νομίζουμε. Ισως να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο πλοίο και στα πλαίσια της συντήρησης να πρέπει να μείνει κάποιες ώρες στο λιμάνι... Ας σεβαστούμε μόνο τους ανθρώπους που εργάζονται κάτω απο άσχημες και δύσκολες συνθήκες στο κάθε πλοίο και ορισμένοι διαβάζοντας μας να δημιουργήσουν σ' αυτούς πρόβλημα. Οι εταιρίες και τα γραφεία παντα βρίσκουν τρόπο να ξεφευγουν και να τα ρίχνουν ολα σε κανα άμοιρο ναυτικό...

----------


## gnikles

Εντάξει δεν πιστεύω ότι η ταχύτητα του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου είναι αυτή,το γιατί η Νελ το πάει έτσι είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα.Να κράξω το πλοίο δεν νομίζω ότι έτσι βγάζω κάτι γιατί το σοβαρό πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από αλλού κ' έχει αυτές τις συνέπειες.Στο ερώτημα τι φταίει ο κόσμος?Πάντα αυτός την πλειρώνει.Κοιτάξτε το θέμα ποιο γενικά και θα καταλάβετε.

----------


## Apostolos

Εχεις δικιο! Αλλα ειμαστε πλεον στο 2011, υποτηθετε οτι υπαρχει τροπος να καταγγελεις αν εισαι επιβατης και δεν λαμβανεις τις υπηρεσιες που πληρωνεις. Ειναι απλο, κανεις μια καταγγελια στον συνηγορο του Πολίτη, βρισκει αυτος την συμβαση με το Ελληνικο κρατος που γραφει μια ταχύτητα πχ 16 κόμβοι, βαζεις κατω τις αφιξεις - αναχωρησεις απο το Ημερολογιο του πλοίου και με τις ταχύτητες κανεις μια ωραια αγωγη. 
Φυσικα δεν λέω εγώ η το φόρουμ να κάνουμε καταγγελια στο πλοίο και την εταιρια απλα αναφέρω μια λογική αντιδρασης. Το να λέμε απλά σε ενα φορουμ την αγανάκτηση μας δεν λεει κατι...

----------


## gnikles

> Εχεις δικιο! Αλλα ειμαστε πλεον στο 2011, υποτηθετε οτι υπαρχει τροπος να καταγγελεις αν εισαι επιβατης και δεν λαμβανεις τις υπηρεσιες που πληρωνεις. Ειναι απλο, κανεις μια καταγγελια στον συνηγορο του Πολίτη, βρισκει αυτος την συμβαση με το Ελληνικο κρατος που γραφει μια ταχύτητα πχ 16 κόμβοι, βαζεις κατω τις αφιξεις - αναχωρησεις απο το Ημερολογιο του πλοίου και με τις ταχύτητες κανεις μια ωραια αγωγη. 
> Φυσικα δεν λέω εγώ η το φόρουμ να κάνουμε καταγγελια στο πλοίο και την εταιρια απλα αναφέρω μια λογική αντιδρασης. Το να λέμε απλά σε ενα φορουμ την αγανάκτηση μας δεν λεει κατι...


Το Ελληνικό κράτος είναι το σοβαρό πρόβλημα Απόστολε που ανέφερα πριν,γιατί απο εκεί ξεκινάνε όλα.Αν αυτό ήταν εντάξει η λύση που πρωτίνεις θα άξιζε τον κόπο.Αν και νομίζω οτι δεν θα χρειαζόταν καν.

----------


## sotiris83

το πηνεποπη το εφαγα στη μαπα πριν λιγο καιρο....17 ωρεσ μυτιληνη θεσσαλονικη.το πλοιο κανει καβαλα μυτιληνη σε 12 ωρεσ κι αμα...το ταξιαρχησ κανει 11 με προσεγκιση στον αη στρατη...τη να σου κανουν τα 14 μλ που εχει ταχυτητα..?και δεν νομιζω πωσ δεν παει αλλο. παει.αλλα η νελ πανω κατω τετοιεσ ταχυτητεσ εχει βορεια..στο κεντρικο αιγαιο εχει 18 εωσ 20 μλ και στισ κυκλαδεσ 20 με 21μλ...βλεπω το ταξιαρχησ παει με 15 αντε 16 το μυτιληνη με 18 και αγγιζει τα 19 το european με 20 21 το κεντερισ με 20 21 και παραπανω το ιπποτησ με 21 ...οτι τησ βολεβει το κανει..αλλο ενα πλοιο σαν το νισσοσ χιοσ να παει πανω και θα σασ πω εγω πωσ θα τρεχουν ολοι

----------


## Fido

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να διαφωνήσω...Ο Θεόφιλος πριν πάθει τη βλάβη, δηλαδή μέχρι το καλοκαίρι μια χαρά πήγαινε, και 16 και 17 και 18 μίλια. Απόδειξη ότι η εταιρεία δεν ήθελε τέτοιες ταχύτητες, στα 14 και στα 13 μίλια. Συνεπώς, δεν νομίζω ότι την ταχυτητά του ή αυτήν του Πηνελόπη την κόβουν επίτηδες.
Η Πηνελόπη είναι πλοίο αργό εκ φύσεως, με μια ηλικία Χ στην πλάτη του, που βρισκόταν ημι-παροπλισμένο επί ικανό χρονικό διάστημα, και με -ενδεχομένως το τονίζω βασικές μόνο συντηρήσεις και όχι πχ επιπέδου Blue Star-  δε θέλει και πολύ αντί να έχει 16 μίλια δρόμο να έχει 15 ή 14. Κατά την άποψή μου είναι λογικό. 
Αν φταίει η ΝΕΛ είναι που ναύλωσε το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, και που άφησε το Θεόφιλο που έχει ασύγκριτα μεγαλύτερες δυνατότητες να ρημάξει! Το λέω για να θέτουμε τα πράγματα στη σωστή τους -κατ'εμέ- βάση. 
Η ουσία πάντως είναι ότι το πλοίο ΔΕΝ δύναται να ανταποκριθεί στα καθήκοντά του, οπότε κάτι πρέπει να γίνει. Σαν προσωρινή λύση άντε ας πούμε ότι εντάξει, αλλά δεν γίνεται να συνεχιστεί αυτό το πράγμα...Πρέπει να βρεθεί λύση! :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Φιλε κάνεις λάθος. Το Πηνελόπη ουδέποτε ειχε ταχύτητα πάνω απο 16 κόμβους, το European πάντα πάει σταθερα γύρω στα 20 και τα κυκλαδίτικα πάνε όλα γύρω στους 17. Ας μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε για να υποστηριξουμε την θέση μας και να μιλάμε με γεγονότα. Απλά ολες οι γραμμές του Βόριου Αιγαίου ειναι επιδοτούμενες και αυτές δέν απαιτούν πλοία πάνω απο 16 κόμβους. Τώρα αν το Πηνελόπη πάει σιγά αυτό το ξέρουμε και πλέον έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό να αναφέρουμε κάθε μέρα. Ας αναμένουμε τις εξελίξεις οι οποίες σύντομα θα εμφανιστούν καθότι το 2011 ειναι έτος αλλαγών για όλλους

----------


## despo

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τα λεγόμενά σου.

----------


## sotiris83

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΣ ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 15 ΜΙΛΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ..ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 2 ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΕ 19 20 ΜΙΛΙΑ. ΤΟ ΙΠΠΟΤΗΣ 19 ΕΓΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ . ΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΟ ΑΙΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ.

ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΝΗ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΑ

----------


## Apostolos

Αν και ειμαστε εκτός θέματος, με προκαλείς γι αυτό σου αντιγράφω τα λεγόμενα του maritime traffic:

Aeolos Kenteris 1: *(Max / Average):* 14.2 / 11.6 knots
Aeolos Kenteris 2: *(Max / Average):* 19.4 / 17.4 knots
Alkioni: *(Max / Average):* 18 / 15.9 knots
Ippotis: *(Max / Average):* 18.9 / 16.5 knots
Mytilene: *(Max / Average):* 18.3 / 17.6 knots
European Express: *(Max / Average):* 21.7 / 20.1 knots
Taxiarchis: *(Max / Average):* 15.9 / 14.9 knots
Aqua Jewel: *(Max / Average):* 17.1 / 16 knots

Και τελος το πλοίο που αφορα το θέμα
Penelope: *(Max / Average):* 15.1 / 14.1 knots

Αρα βλέπουμε ότι δέν υπαρχει κάποια γενική "έχθρα" έναντι του Β. Αιγαίου, απλα ανάλογα το κάθε πλοίο με το πόσο ποιο οικονομικά μπορεί να ταξιδέψει και φυσικά το επίπεδο συντήρησης του, αυτήν την ταχύητα αναπτύσει. Ετσι λοιπόν καλό ειναι να μιλάμε με πραγματικά στοιχεία και φυσικά όχι γιατι έτυχε μια μέρα να έχει κοντρα ρευμα ένα πλοίο να τρέξουμε να το θάψουμε και όταν το άλλο εχει μαζι του τα ρευματα να πάμε να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις

----------


## sotiris83

ε αμα το θεοφιλοσ εχει εδω και 2 χρονια κοντρα τον καιρο παω πασο και συγγνωμη κιολασ

----------


## gpap2006

Σίγουρα τα ρεύματα παίζουν το ρόλο τους. Παράδειγμα το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ που το έχω δει και 15,8 knots.

----------


## Fido

> ε αμα το θεοφιλοσ εχει εδω και 2 χρονια κοντρα τον καιρο παω πασο και συγγνωμη κιολασ


Φίλε μου το Θεόφιλος από τη βλάβη κι έπειτα άρχισε να φλερτάρει με τα 15, ή και τα 14 μίλια...πιο πριν ο δρόμος του ήταν κανονικός, υπήρχαν στιγμές που μπορεί να πήγαινε με 15,5 και υπήρχαν στιγμές που πήγαινε και με 17 και με 18. Ειδικά το θέμα του Θεότυφλου, επειδή πολλοί μετά το ατύχημά του στις Οινούσσες ορκιζόντουσαν και έσκιζαν τα διπλώματά τους ότι πάνω από 15 δε θα πηγαίνει, και η διάψευση που υπήρξε ήταν παταγώδης, μετά την επισκευή του το πλοίο πήγαινε μια χαρά, ούτε καθυστερήσεις μάζευε ούτε τίποτα.  Πράγματα τα οποία άλλαξαν άρδην από τη στιγμή που εκείνη τη ρημάδα μέρα έπαθε τη βλάβη... :Wink:  Αν δεν το είδες να πηγαίνει πάνω από 15 από το καλοκαίρι κι επειτα, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Καλό όμως είναι να μην αφορίζουμε και να μην τα βάζουμε όλα μέσα σε ένα τσουβάλι... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

15/1 μανούβρα στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους του πλοίου.
DSC_0175.jpg

----------


## gpap2006

Στη Μύρινα της Λήμνου από χθες βράδυ με απαγορευτικό. Μόλις βελτιωθεί ο καιρός θα φύγει για Καβάλα.

----------


## sotiris83

το πηνελοπη προσ θεσσαλονικη

----------


## chiotis

> το πηνελοπη προσ θεσσαλονικη


Πολυ καλη!!Μηπως υπαρχει και καμια φωτογραφια απο το εσωτερικο του πλοιου για να δουμε πως ειναι μεσα???

----------


## sotiris83

οχι φιλε μου το εχω βγαλει και βιντεο αλλα ειναι εξω..ε μεσα δεν εχει τιποτα μονο ενα εστιατοριο και ενα μπαρ λειτουργει..τιποτε αλλο ..οι διαδρομοι ειναι σαν ενα σπιτι που δεν του εχεισ βαλει τιποτα και περιμενεισ να το νοικιασουν

----------


## gpap2006

Σε λίγο φτάνει Καβάλα όπου θα παραμείνει μέχρι αύριο βράδυ στις 23.00. Έτσι, ξαναμπαίνει στα αρχικά του δρομολόγια από τα οποία είχε ξεφύγει πριν 20 μέρες περίπου λόγω απαγορευτικών. Αν και απόψε πάει για νέο απαγορευτικό.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Πηνελοπη...φωτογραφια του φιλου Κωνσταντινου Παππα_
Penelope.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Μετά από τα απαγορευτικά της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας το Πηνελόπη κατάφερε το προηγούμενο Σάββατο να έρθει Καβάλα δυστυχώς οταν είχε νυχτώσει.
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορούσα να βγάλω με μια απλή compact που είχα μαζί μου καθώς η δικιά μου είναι ''συνεργείο''.
Τις ανεβάζω για τον λόγο οτι δεν βλέπουμε συχνά φωτογραφίες από Καβάλα.

100_1324.jpg 100_1327.jpg 100_1333.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Συλβεστρο, πραγματικα στενοχωρηθηκα που δεν καταφερα να ερθω Καβαλα, να χαζεψουμε παρεα την ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ....!!!

Αν και ταλαιπωρησαν το ραντεβου σου με το βαπορι τα απγορευτικα, αξιζε τον κοπο....!!!
Την επομενη φορα παρεα και οχι μονο για φωτογραφηση αλλα και για κανα ταξιδακι... :Wink:

----------


## Fido

Την αντικατάσταση του Ε/Γ Ο/Γ «ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ» ζητά με έγγραφό του προς τη  Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία Λέσβου (ΝΕΛ), ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής  Πολιτικής, Δημήτρης Χαλκιώτης.
 Σύμφωνα με όσα αναφέρονται στο έγγραφο που απέστειλε ο κ. Χαλκιώτης προς τη  ΝΕΛ, το εν λόγω πλοίο το οποίο επιδοτείται για δρομολόγια στις άγονες γραμμές  του ανατολικού Αιγαίου, δεν εξυπηρετεί τις συγκοινωνιακές ανάγκες των κατοίκων  των νησιών του Βορειοανατολικού Αιγαίου, εξ αιτίας της πολύ χαμηλής ταχύτητας  του.
 Για το λόγο αυτό, σημειώνει ο κ. Χαλκιώτης, πρέπει μετά την 30η Μαρτίου 2011  να δρομολογηθεί άλλο ταχύτερο πλοίο στις γραμμές του βορειοανατολικού Αιγαίου,  στη θέση του Ε/Γ Ο/Γ «ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ».
_www.kathimerini.gr_


Εξελίξεις λοιπόν... :Wink:  καιρός ήτανε!

----------


## Giovanaut

Η πληροφορηση που ειχα πριν κανα μηνα ελεγε, οτι το πλοιο ετσι κι αλλιως ητανε να μεινει, χωρις αυτο να ειναι απολυτο, μεχρι τελη Μαρτη...!!!

----------


## Fido

Αυτό που ξέχασα να γράψω είναι ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς επίκειται η δρομολόγηση του Aqua Maria στη θέση του Τάξμαν, και αν ο Τάξμαν μπει στη θέση του Πηνελόπη, τότε η κίνηση αυτή έρχεται ακριβώς την πιο κατάλληλη στιγμή! Τυχαίο;  :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

> Αυτό που ξέχασα να γράψω είναι ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς επίκειται η δρομολόγηση του Aqua Maria στη θέση του Τάξμαν, και αν ο Τάξμαν μπει στη θέση του Πηνελόπη, τότε η κίνηση αυτή έρχεται ακριβώς την πιο κατάλληλη στιγμή! Τυχαίο;


 ΔΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ........

----------


## hsw

> Αυτό που ξέχασα να γράψω είναι ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς επίκειται η δρομολόγηση του Aqua Maria στη θέση του Τάξμαν, και αν ο Τάξμαν μπει στη θέση του Πηνελόπη, τότε η κίνηση αυτή έρχεται ακριβώς την πιο κατάλληλη στιγμή! Τυχαίο;


Μα ο Ταξιάρχης έχει την ίδια σχεδόν ταχύτητα με το Πηνελόπη...

----------


## Κωστάκης

Και ενας κόμβος εχει διαφορα στη γραμμη Σάμος-Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## Giovanaut

Με βαση τις μεσες ταχυτητες που ταξιδευουν, η διαφορα τους ειναι γυρω στους 3 κομβους...

----------


## zamas

*"Ντροπή και προσβολή το Πηνελόπη"

**Ντροπή και προσβολή* για τους μόνιμους κατοίκους  των νησιών μας και των επισκεπτών των νησιών, *χαρακτηρίζει ο  περιφερειακός  σύμβουλος, κ Μανώλης Βασιλειάς, το πλοίο «Πηνελόπη».* 
«Αν  δεν ταξιδέψει κανείς, δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τις συνθήκες που  επικρατούν σε αυτό το πλοίο», αναφέρει *ο κος Βασιλειάς, που σε πρόσφατο  ταξίδι του κατέγραψε με κάμερα την κατάσταση του πλοίου,* που ναυπηγήθηκε  το 1972. 

*Δείτε το βίντεο 1*




*Δείτε το βίντεο 2*



*Το πληρες κείμενο μπορειτε να το διαβασετε στο ακόλουθο Link:*
http://www.armoniaradio.gr/modules.p...rder=0&thold=0

----------


## despo

Λοιπόν και εγω έχω να του απαντήσω σε αυτίν τον ανεκδιήγητο κύριο, οτι μολις πριν 15 μέρες ταξείδεψε κοντινό μου συγγενικό πρόσωπο και δεν είχε το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Για το μονοπώλιο στο νομό Σάμου - εισιτήριο 51,50 σε κατάστρωμα απο 1/4 - δεν έχει να πεί τίποτα ?.

----------


## hayabusa

κατά ένα μικρό μέρος έχει δίκιο. αν και τα περισσότερα από αυτά που λέει είναι είτε τραβηγμένα απ'τα μαλλιά είτε εντελώς ανυπόστατα.

----------


## sotiris83

προφανωσ ο κυριοσ αυτοσ δεν εχει ταξιδεψει με αλλα πλοια..και το μυτιληνη και το θεοφιλοσ και το ταξιαρχησ αλλα και το λισσοσ αναφερω πλοια που εχουν ερθει στο βορειο αιγαιο ειναι μεσα στην σκουρια κι αυτο γιατι ειναι παλια...απλα μερικα τα βαφουν και η σκουρια κρυβετε..δεν χανετε...το μεροσ με τισ καρεκλεσ που δειχνει στο βιντεο ειναι ενα κλειστο μεροσ που δεν λειτουργει και απλα μπηκε μεσα για να παρει τα πλανα του...εχω ταξιδεψει με το πλοιο το μονο προβλημα μου ηταν που ειναι αργο..ασ σταθουμε σε αυτο..δεν διαφερει σε τιποτα απο τα υπολοιπα πλοια που ερχονται κει πανω εκτοσ του νησοσ χιοσ.και να θυμισω στον κυριο πωσ το πλοιο ηρθε οπωσ κι οπωσ απο κει που ηταν παρατημενο για να μην αφησει ξεκρεμαστη την γραμμη...το θεμα ειναι καλυτερεσ ταχυτητεσ και οπωσ αναφερει και ο φιλοσ στο παραπανω μνμ καλυτερεσ τιμεσ

----------


## despo

Εγω θα διαφωνήσω αγαπητέ φίλε μου διότι το καλακαίρι που ταξείδεψα με το Ν. Μύκονος και σκουριές βρήκα στα καταστρώματα -πλοίο στη θάλασσα βρε παιδιά είναι- και βρώμα στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους κλπ κλπ. Τωρα πήγανε και πιάσανε ενα σαλόνι το οποίο δεν χρησιμοποιείται και κάνανε τα τόσα απαράδεκτα σχόλια. ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΟΥΣ !

----------


## sotiris83

ναι ετσι ειναι γιατι το θυμαμαι αυτο το μεροσ και πηγα να μπω και ενασ υπαλληλοσ μου λεει φυγε απο κει δεν επιτρεπετε η εισοδοσ...δεν ειναι ανοιχτο...ε τα πλοια σκουριεσσ θα εχουν συνεχεια στη θαλασσα ειναι...

----------


## sotiris83

φανταζωμαι πωσ το πλοιο το εχουν ελενξει αν ειναι η οχι ικανο να ταξιδευει και  πωσ δεν ειναι ολα στον αερα..δε νομιζω πωσ το πηνελοπη ειναι ενα πλοιο φαντασμα που δεν το χουν παρει χαμπαρι που κανει βολτεσ στο αιγαιο..και δε νομιζω πωσ υπαρχει πλοιο επιβατικο τουλαχιστον που δεν ειναι καλληλο να ταξιδευει και παρολα αυτα το κανει..δε νομιζω .

----------


## opelmanos

> φανταζωμαι πωσ το πλοιο το εχουν ελενξει αν ειναι η οχι ικανο να ταξιδευει και πωσ δεν ειναι ολα στον αερα..δε νομιζω πωσ το πηνελοπη ειναι ενα πλοιο φαντασμα που δεν το χουν παρει χαμπαρι που κανει βολτεσ στο αιγαιο..και δε νομιζω πωσ υπαρχει πλοιο επιβατικο τουλαχιστον που δεν ειναι καλληλο να ταξιδευει και παρολα αυτα το κανει..δε νομιζω .


Δεν μπορώ πραγματικά να καταλάβω αφου η υπόθεση ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ ειναι φώς φανάρι γιατί ακόμα 
αγνοήτε την πραγματικότητα και την γύμνια και δεν θέλετε να δείτε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους !Τόσα χρόνια δηλ που ζείτε στην Ελλάδα με τόσα και τόσα που έχετε δει  σας έχει δωθεί η εντύπωση ότι λειτουργεί κάτι σωστό??Δηλ τι πρέπει να γίνει για να πειστήτε?!Αποψη σας φυσικα όλα αυτά

----------


## sotiris83

εγω αυτο που βλεπω ειναι πωσ το πλοιο εχει προβλημα στην ταχυτητα...τωρα να ανεβενουν καποιοι πανω και να κανουν την τριχα τριχια για να μασ πουν τι???οτι ειναι παλιο???υπαρχουν κι αλλα πλοια παλια πλοια που τα βλεπεισ και δεν χερεια αν θα ανοιξει ο καταπελτησ οχι μονο αν πεσουν τα βαρελακια

----------


## opelmanos

> εγω αυτο που βλεπω ειναι πωσ το πλοιο εχει προβλημα στην ταχυτητα...τωρα να ανεβενουν καποιοι πανω και να κανουν την τριχα τριχια για να μασ πουν τι???οτι ειναι παλιο???υπαρχουν κι αλλα πλοια παλια πλοια που τα βλεπεισ και δεν χερεια αν θα ανοιξει ο καταπελτησ οχι μονο αν πεσουν τα βαρελακια


ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΤΟΣΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΡΕΛΛΟΙ!!!
ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΗΛ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ??

----------


## pantelis2009

Πιστεύω πως για να ταξιδεύει ένα επιβατηγό πλοίο.......είναι τουλάχιστων ελεγμένο.
Ουε και αλίμονο αν δεν δουλεύοπυν τα σωστικά. Δεν θέλω να το σκέπτομαι. :Sad: 
Απο κει και μετά πρέπει και το πλήρωμα να κάνει κάποια συντήρηση και να μην είναι όλα μέσα στη σκουριά. 
Σκουριά θα υπάρχει, γιατί ειναι η θάλασσα αλλά ας υπάρχει και συντήρηση, γιατί άμα το αφήσουν, θα τους αφήσει και αυτό για Aliaga ή Alang. Όσο για εκείνο το παρατημένο σαλόνι, αν δεν θέλουν να το φτιάξουν, ας επισκευάσουν τα παράθυρα και να βάψουν τα τζάμια απο μέσα να μην φαίνετε. :Wink:

----------


## zamas

* Σάμος: Αντικατάσταση πλοίου ζητεί ο γενικός γραμματέας Αιγαίου*



*Την αντικατάσταση του πλοίου «ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ» ζητεί* με έγγραφό του  *προς τη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Λέσβου ο γενικός γραμματέας Αιγαίου και  Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, Δημήτρης Χαλκιώτης.*

*Σύμφωνα με τα όσα αναφέρονται στο έγγραφο* που απέστειλε ο κ. Χαλκιώτης  προς τη ΝΕΛ, *το εν λόγω πλοίο δεν εξυπηρετεί τις συγκοινωνιακές ανάγκες  των κατοίκων των νησιών του Βορειοανατολικού Αιγαίου, εξαιτίας της  χαμηλής ταχύτητάς του.*
*
Για τον λόγο* * αυτό*, σημειώνει ο κ. Χαλκιώτης, *πρέπει μετά την 30η Μαρτίου* του 2011 να δρομολογηθεί άλλο ταχύτερο πλοίο* στις γραμμές του  Βορειοανατολικού Αιγαίου στη θέση του Ε/Γ Ο/Γ «ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ».*


Πηγή:* zougla.gr >>* _http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=273644&cid=4_

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Σιγουρα ρε παιδια το πλοιο δεν ειναι τελειως για τον γκρεμο αλλα δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο.Αυτη η γραμμη τοσα χρονια δεν εχει δει και ενα σωστο καραβι.Σιγουρα ο κυριος που τα γραφει αυτα δεν γνωριζει και πολλα πραγματα για τα πλοια και κανει την τριχα τριχια.Εδω λεει το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ ενα απο τα παλιοτερα και πιο αργα πλοια του αιγαιου που το βαπορι εικοσαριζει ανετα και ειναι πολυ καλα συντηρημενο.Οσο για τον χωρο που ασχολειται περισσοτερο με το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ θα συμφωνησω με τον Παντελη.

----------


## gpap2006

Κάντε υπομονή όσοι δεν σας αρέσει.Μετράει μέρες. Σύντομα θα αντικατασταθεί από ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ (αρχικά) και μετά από ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ. Η τύχη του μάλλον είναι αυτονόητη...

----------


## Νικόλας

> * Σάμος: Αντικατάσταση πλοίου ζητεί ο γενικός γραμματέας Αιγαίου*
> 
> 
> 
> *Την αντικατάσταση του πλοίου «ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ» ζητεί* με έγγραφό του  *προς τη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Λέσβου ο γενικός γραμματέας Αιγαίου και  Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, Δημήτρης Χαλκιώτης.*
> 
> *Σύμφωνα με τα όσα αναφέρονται στο έγγραφο* που απέστειλε ο κ. Χαλκιώτης  προς τη ΝΕΛ, *το εν λόγω πλοίο δεν εξυπηρετεί τις συγκοινωνιακές ανάγκες  των κατοίκων των νησιών του Βορειοανατολικού Αιγαίου, εξαιτίας της  χαμηλής ταχύτητάς του.*
> *
> Για τον λόγο* * αυτό*, σημειώνει ο κ. Χαλκιώτης, *πρέπει μετά την 30η Μαρτίου* του 2011 να δρομολογηθεί άλλο ταχύτερο πλοίο* στις γραμμές του  Βορειοανατολικού Αιγαίου στη θέση του Ε/Γ Ο/Γ «ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ».*
> ...


έτσι και αλλίως μέχρι τότε είχαν συμφωνήσει να είναι το πλοίο ?? :Confused: 

παιδιά ηρεμήστε.το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ δεν είναι πια ΤΟΣΟ χάλια.
για να ταξιδεύει σημαίνει ότι έχει περάσει κάποιο έλεγχο πρώτα
εμείς είμαστε εδώ για την ΑΓΑΠΗ ΜΑΣ και την συμπάθια για τα βαπόρια και τίποτα παραπάνω

----------


## crow

Τοσο καιρο διαβαζω τα σχολια των κατοικων του ΒΑ Αιγαιου για το ενα η το αλλο πλοιο. Την μια φταιει το Λισσος,την αλλη η Πηνελοπη κ.λ.π. Εχω λοιπον μια απορια. Για δεν ζητατε απο την Νελ να σας φερει καινουργια καραβια? Θα μου πειτε οτι δεν υπαρχουν λεφτα. Γνωστο αυτο. Σε καμια εταιρια δεν περισευουν πια. Οταν ομως η Ανεκ εβαλε το Λισσος για να ξελασπωσει την κατασταση (και με δικο της οφελος φυσικα!) αρχισατε παλι την γκρινια! Μα τι περιμενατε,να εβαζε κανα Fossen? Eδω η ιδια η Νελ εχει μαζεψει το καθε...νεοτευκτο (βλεπε Aqua Maria) και εξακολουθητε να την προτιματε! Αφου ο παρας μπαινει στις τσεπες με τα ''παλια'' γιατι να ριξουν ζεστο χρημα σε καινουργιο πλοιο? Και κατι ακομα. Για θυμιστε μου,απο που ηταν αυτοι που εκαναν γιαλια-καρφια το Λισσος για μια παρακαμψη? Ετσι,για να μην ζηταμε μονο... :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δεν θυμάμαι αν το είχα γράψει εδώ ή κάπου αλλού ή αν το είχα συζητήσει με κάποιο μέλος μέσα από το φόρουμ αλλά εκτός φόρουμ κτλ, 
αλλά κάποια στιγμή είχα πει σαν ιδέα, το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ [πριν φύγει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι χωρίς γυρισμό] να ξαναέμπαινε στη θέση του ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΥ όπως είχε κάνει και πριν από 2-3 χρόνια!
Το τι είχα ακούσει, δεν περιγράφεται!!!

@opelmanos και τι δεν είχες κατεβάσει γι'αυτό το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ! Θα σου θέσω εν συντομία ένα ερώτημα: Εάν σου έλεγαν να διαλέξεις μεταξύ ΠΗΝΕΛΌΠΗΣ και ΛΙΣΣΌΣ ποιο από τα δύο θα διάλεγες??
Εγώ ΛΙΣΣΌΣ δαγκωτό και το λέω και δημόσια, όχι επειδή είχα τη χαρά να το ζήσω το πλοίο, αλλά κάνει ΜΠΑΜ!!! Εσύ θα προτιμούσες να πας κολυμπόντας νομίζω παρά να διαλέξεις κάποιο από αυτά τα δύο!
Μόνο εμφανισιακά που τα βλέπεις καταλαβαίνεις πολλά!

Σε μία ερώτηση που έκανε ο φίλος νωρίτερα, ποιοι ήταν αυτοί που διαμαρτυρήθηκαν όταν το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ εκτάκτως έπιασε Σάμο για εξυπηρέτηση κάποιων επιβατών, μάθαμε ποτέ ποιοι έκαναν γυαλιά καρφιά το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ??

Το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ μία φορά πήγα όλο κι όλο να το δω από κοντά και το χαρακτήρισα όπως είχα χαρακτηρίσει και το ¶ΚΟΥΑ ΜΑΡΊΑ και ο Συλβέστρος μου ζήτησε τότε να διαγράψω τους χαρακτηρισμούς μου!
Το λέω, δεν με ενθουσίασε αυτό το σκαρί έτσι όπως το είδα εξωτερικά!
Εσωτερικά [χώροι - καμπίνες κτλ] μπορεί να είναι όμορφα για παράδειγμα!
Αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω! Μπορεί η μόνο η εμφάνιση να το αδικεί το καράβι!
Ρωτάω εγώ τώρα... 
Γιατί ο εν λόγω κύριος που τράβηξε τα βίντεο δεν μας έδειξε και κάποια πλάνα από τους εσωτερικούς χώρους??

Και κάτι τελευταίο...
Εμείς που απλά κάνουμε μία συζήτηση εδώ, λέμε τόσα και τόσα για το ΠΗΝΕΛΌΠΗ και για άλλα πλοία, αλλά ας ρωτήσουμε και κάποιους που είναι πλήρωματα στο εκάστοτε πλοίο που μοχθούν να βγάλουν το ψωμί τους πως αισθάνονται άραγε όταν διαβάζουνε τα σχόλιά μας κτλ??

----------


## Νικόλας

> Και κάτι τελευταίο...
> Εμείς που απλά κάνουμε μία συζήτηση εδώ, λέμε τόσα και τόσα για το ΠΗΝΕΛΌΠΗ και για άλλα πλοία, αλλά ας ρωτήσουμε και κάποιους που είναι πλήρωματα στο εκάστοτε πλοίο που μοχθούν να βγάλουν το ψωμί τους πως αισθάνονται άραγε όταν διαβάζουνε τα σχόλιά μας κτλ??


αυτό ακριβώς !!όλοι λένε να φύγει να κάνει μπλά μπλά
αλλά σε αυτό δουλεύει κόσμος !ζουν οικογένειες πως να τα κάνουμε τώρα
ξαναλέω είμαστε εδώ επειδή αγαπάμε όλοι τα πλοία και τίποτα περισσότερο !
στην Ηγουμενίτσα !!
P8180218.jpg
για όλους εσάς αλλά και το πλήρωμα του

----------


## crow

Δεν ειπε κανεις οτι θελει το πληρωμα να χασει την δουλεια του. Να μπει καποιο αλλο πλοιο ειναι το θεμα. Και σε αυτο ανθρωποι θα δουλευουν. :Wink:

----------


## sotiris83

μεσα το πλοιο δεν εχει προβληματα...και τελωσ παντων βρε παιδια κανει την δουλεια του το πλοιο...τωρα παλι καλυτερο θα ειναι σε συγκριση το ταξιαρχησ και πολυ καλυτερο το μυτιληνη αν και εφοσον μπει στην αγονη.εκει στο βορα δεν εχουν φερει και ποτε κανα πολυ γρηγορο πλοιο...κι αν εφεραν δεν το κρατησαν..

----------


## gnikles

Είμαι της άποψης οτι κάποτε πρέπει στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή να μπει ένα καλό πλοίο και να εξυπηρετήτε ο κόσμος σωστά,αλλα ρε παιδιά μην στήνουμε στον τοίχο κάποια πράγματα πριν τα ψάξουμε καλά.Η πηνελόπη μπήκε στην γραμή άρον άρον χωρίς την κατάλληλη συντήρηση με πόσο περιμένατε να πηγαίνει?Εκτός αυτού για ρωτήστε να μάθετε πόσο καιρό κάνει το κράτος να πληρώσει της εταιρείες για τις άγονες και μετά τα ξαναλέμε.Να απαιτούν απο τις εταιρείες  όταν θα είναι σωστά όλα.

----------


## zamas

*Εδεσε το "Πηνελόπη" λόγο καιρου

**Δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης είναι το  επιβατηγό - οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Πηνελόπη», λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών  συνθηκών που επικρατούν στο βορειοανατολικό Αιγαίο. 

Το πλοίο  ήταν προγραμματισμένο να αποπλεύσει από το λιμάνι της πόλης στις 7 το  απόγευμα, με προορισμό τη Λήμνο - Μυτιλήνη - Χίο και Σάμο.*

----------


## DimitrisT

12/3 είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSC_0606.jpg

----------


## Fido

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και μόνο που το βλέπεις σ αυτά τα χάλια δεν τρελαινεσαι κι απ τη χαρά σου... :Mad:

----------


## trelaras

> 12/3 είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου
> DSC_0606.jpg


Μια εικόνα...1000 λέξεις...

----------


## Giovanaut

Από την σημερινή βραδυνή του άφιξη στην Θεσσαλονικη...!!!

DSC07457.jpg

DSC07464.jpg

DSC07482.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Giovanaut για τις όμορφες νυχτερινές σου :Wink: .

----------


## nikosdoul

Το «Ταξιάρχης» θα αποδρομολογηθεί για δύο εβδομάδες προκειμένου να μπει  στη δεξαμενή για καθαρισμό. Επίσης θα γίνουν εργασίες συντήρησης και  επισκευής στις μηχανές του. Μετά το τέλος της ετήσιας ακινησίας του, το  πλοίο θα πάρει τη θέση τού «Πηνελόπη»


_Σύμφωνα_ με το ΕΜΠΡΟΣ
http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?Ent...1-61afabed4f89

----------


## gasim

> _Σύμφωνα_ με το ΕΜΠΡΟΣ
> http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?Ent...1-61afabed4f89


και όπου διαβάζουμε ότι το Πηνελόπη δεν θα μας αποχαιρετήσει, θα γίνει Aqua Maria στη θέση του Aqua Maria.  Θυμίζω ότι το Μυρτιδιώτισσα, όταν το πήρε η ΝΕΛ, το πήρε με τη δικαιολογία ότι θέλει ένα πλοίο να αντικαθιστά τα άλλα στις ακινησίες τους.  Ε, με την ίδια δικαιολογία θέλει να κρατήσει το Πηνελόπη...

ΝΕΛ, δεν αλλάζεις το όνομα σε ΚΑΠΗ?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Oυδέν σχόλιον!!!
8.7-knots.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

*ΒΛΑΒΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ "ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ" - ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ* 

πηγή: chiospress.gr

----------


## gpap2006

Το να βαφτίζει την βλάβη καθυστέριση λόγω καιρού είναι αήθης επιχειρηματική τακτική που θα την βρει μπροστά της η ΝΕΛ. Κάτι τέτοια έκανε κάποτε ο Μάκης Αγούδημος και είδαμε πως κατάντησε η GA. Η ΝΕΛ καλά θα κάνει να αποσύρει το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ. Εφόσων την συμφέρει να το κρατήσει θα πρέπει πρώτα να του κάνει μια γερή μηχανολογική επισκευή. Όχι μπανάκι και πάλι στην άγονη με 12 knots... :Mad:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σοβαρότατη βλάβη! Όπως αναφέρει το δημοσίευμα "κατά την είσοδό του στο λιμάνι της Μύρινας στη Λήμνο  σβέση κάποιον εκ  των λυχνιών φωτισμού. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες που έχουμε η σβέση  οφειλόταν στην πτώση του διακόπτη (ΡΕΛΕ)". Σε απλά ελληνικά έσβυσαν μερικά φώτα, και σύμφωνα με ...δημισιογραφικές πληροφορίες αιτία ήταν ότι έπεσε ένα ρελέ. :Surprised: 

Λίγο πολύ όλοι έχουμε πάθει τέτοιες βλάβες σπίτι μας,  και απλώς σηκώνουμε το διακόπτη, δεν μετακομίζουμε, το πλήρωμα προφανώς τσεκάρισε αν υπάρχει κάτι που βραχυκύκλωνε και έπεσε ο διακόπτης όπως έπρεπε να κάνει. Δεν θα σχολιάσω τις γνωστές σάλτσες του δημοσιεύματος για ταλαιπωρία των επιβατών αλλά το ότι το δημοσιευμα αφήνει αν εννοηθεί ότι η καθυστέρηση το απόπλου οφείλεται στις σβηστές λάμπες και όχι στις καιρικές συνθήκες.. Ας δούμε το δελτίο θυέλλης που εκδόθηκε στις 17:00 ώρα Ελλάδας (14:00 UTC)
FQME52 LGAT 021400
NAVTEX LE59
021400 UTC APR
LIMNOS RADIO/WEATHER FORECAST
PART 1
GALE WARNING 02-04-2011/ 1330 UTC
VALID FM 021600 UTC UP TO 030400 UTC
BAROMETRIC LOW 1008 OVER S AEGEAN WITH
FRONTAL ACTIVITY IS MOV SLWY E NEWARDS
AND COMBINING WITH HIGH PRESSURES 1022
OVER N BALKANS IS AFFECTING:
*NORTHEAST AEGEAN WITH NE NEAR GALE 7 LOC
GALE 8*

Νομίζω ότι εξηγεί το ότι πάει κομένο όπως παρατήρησε ο φίλος Akis Dionisis, δεν πας με όλο το δρόμο σε οχτάρι.

----------


## DimitrisT

Ο λόγος που ανέβασα το άρθρο είναι η πορεία του πλοίου έξω από τη Μύρινα σύμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ 
penelop.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

> Σοβαρότατη βλάβη! Όπως αναφέρει το δημοσίευμα "κατά την είσοδό του στο λιμάνι της Μύρινας στη Λήμνο  σβέση κάποιον εκ  των λυχνιών φωτισμού. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες που έχουμε η σβέση  οφειλόταν στην πτώση του διακόπτη (ΡΕΛΕ)". Σε απλά ελληνικά έσβυσαν μερικά φώτα, και σύμφωνα με ...δημισιογραφικές πληροφορίες αιτία ήταν ότι έπεσε ένα ρελέ.
> 
> Λίγο πολύ όλοι έχουμε πάθει τέτοιες βλάβες σπίτι μας,  και απλώς σηκώνουμε το διακόπτη, δεν μετακομίζουμε, το πλήρωμα προφανώς τσεκάρισε αν υπάρχει κάτι που βραχυκύκλωνε και έπεσε ο διακόπτης όπως έπρεπε να κάνει. Δεν θα σχολιάσω τις γνωστές σάλτσες του δημοσιεύματος για ταλαιπωρία των επιβατών αλλά το ότι το δημοσιευμα αφήνει αν εννοηθεί ότι η καθυστέρηση το απόπλου οφείλεται στις σβηστές λάμπες και όχι στις καιρικές συνθήκες.. Ας δούμε το δελτίο θυέλλης που εκδόθηκε στις 17:00 ώρα Ελλάδας (14:00 UTC)
> FQME52 LGAT 021400
> NAVTEX LE59
> 021400 UTC APR
> LIMNOS RADIO/WEATHER FORECAST
> PART 1
> GALE WARNING 02-04-2011/ 1330 UTC
> ...


σωστός !!!
αλλά επειδή το τόσο το κάνουν τόοοοοοοοσο μερικοί ας πάνε εκείνοι στην θέση τους να βγάλουν δρομολόγιο με 8άρι !
 και όσο να ναι το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ δεν έχει και το καλύτερο ταξίδεμα

----------


## nikosdoul

*Υπό το βάρος των οικονομικών αποτελεσμάτων τού 2010 συνεδρίασε  χθες το μεσημέρι το Δ.Σ. τής ΝΕΛ και αποφάσισε η εταιρεία να αποχωρήσει  από τις άγονες γραμμές που εξυπηρετεί στις Κυκλάδες και το βόρειο  Αιγαίο. Η κίνηση αυτή θα επιφέρει ζημίες της τάξης των τεσσάρων με πέντε  εκατομμυρίων ευρώ για την εταιρεία, καθώς κι από τις εγγυητικές  επιστολές που έχει καταθέσει. Ωστόσο, το ποσό αυτό θεωρείται ότι είναι  μικρότερο από τη συνέχιση εξυπηρέτησης των γραμμών με τα σημερινά  μισθώματα.

Πηγή ΕΜΠΡΟΣ
http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?Ent...2-6274701471c6
*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Mήπως επρόκειτο για πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο πάλι??
¶ντε γιατί σαν να παραέγινε αυτό!!!m2.gif

----------


## gpap2006

Έχει διαψευστεί αυτό, ήταν πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο, μη λέμε συνεχώς τα ίδια..

----------


## gnikles

> Mήπως επρόκειτο για πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο πάλι??
> ¶ντε γιατί σαν να παραέγινε αυτό!!!m2.gif


 Μην αγχώνεσε ¶κη το ίδιο άρθρο είναι η ημερομηνία λέει 1/4!! :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Μην αγχώνεσε ¶κη το ίδιο άρθρο είναι η ημερομηνία λέει 1/4!!


 Δεν αγχώνομαι, τσατίζομαι! Αν τσατίζομαι τότε θέλω να τα χώνω σε κάτι δημοσιογραφίσκους της πλάκας σαν αυτόν εδώ που έβγαλε το δημοσίευμα για αστείο!!! :Cool:

----------


## gnikles

> Δεν αγχώνομαι, τσατίζομαι! Αν τσατίζομαι τότε θέλω να τα χώνω σε κάτι δημοσιογραφίσκους της πλάκας σαν αυτόν εδώ που έβγαλε το δημοσίευμα για αστείο!!!


Έχεις δίκιο ήταν παρατραβηγμένο και κακόγουστο!!!

----------


## nikosdoul

Παιδιά  συγγνώμη αλλά και εγώ τώρα το κατάλαβα..είχε μπει παντού σε πολλές σελίδες και blog..και τώρα το πήρα είδηση ότι πρόκειται για πλάκα…

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο φίλος Akis Dionisis δεν τα έβαλε μαζί σου φίλε nikosdoul, αλλά με ....*[*τους δημοσιογράφους*]*. 
Πάλι καλά που δεν έβγαλαν και τα Αγουδημόπλοια ότι έχουν δρομολόγια. Σαν δεν ντρεπόμαστε, παίζουν εις βάρος των κατοίκων της άγονης γραμμής.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ο φίλος Akis Dionisis δεν τα έβαλε μαζί σου φίλε nikosdoul, αλλά με ....*[*τους δημοσιογράφους*]*. 
> ........


Ακριβώς αυτό! 
Ο φίλος nikosdoul "ψάρωσε" και το έβαλε και δεν τον παρεξηγώ σε καμία περίπτωση!! :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosdoul

Ψάρωσα δεν λέει τίποτα…

----------


## MYTILENE

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΑΚΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ ΓΡΑΦΩΝΤΑΣ Μ....ΚΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ Η ΠΡΩΤΑΠΡΙΛΙΑΤΙΚΗ Π...ΑΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ-ΝΤΑΛΑΒΕΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΒΟΡΕΙΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ!!!ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟ ''ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟ'' ΤΗΣ ΠΛΑΚΑΣ????

----------


## Giovanaut

To ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ σε ακινησία από τις 15/04...

----------


## Κωστάκης

Χθες στις 21:45, η Λιμενική Αγίου Κήρυκου ενημερώθηκε, για περιστατικό ασθένειας 57χρονου, που υπηρετούσε με την ειδικότητα του ναύτη στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ» Ν.Π. 11416, που εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο Καβάλα- Λήμνο- Μυτιλήνη- Χίο- Καρλόβασι- ¶γιο Κήρυκο και επιστροφή.
Με τον κατάπλου του πλοίου στο λιμάνι ο ασθενής, παρελήφθη από ασθενοφόρο και μεταφέρθηκε συνοδεία του ιατρού του πλοίου στο Γ.Ν.- Κ.Υ. Ικαρίας, όπου μετά από ιατρικές εξετάσεις διαπιστώθηκε ότι είχε υποστεί καρδιακό επεισόδιο.
Το «ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ» απέπλευσε στις 23:45, αντί της προγραμματισμένης 22:30, για τους επόμενους λιμένες προσέγγισης, με 54 επιβάτες, ενώ ο 57χρονος διεκομίσθη από ασθενοφόρο με τη συνοδεία του ιατρού του πλοίου στο Γ.Ν. Σάμου για περαιτέρω νοσηλεία. 
Προανάκριση διενεργείται από τη  Λιμενική Αρχή ¶γιου Κήρυκου.


Πηγή:http://tidis.yen.gr/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αλήθεια για ποιο πράγμα διενεργει προανάκριση η Λιμενική Αρχή ¶γιου Κήρυκου;

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τυπικο καθαρα το θεμα προφανως για να βεβαιωθει οτι δεν προκειται για εγκληματικη ενεργεια πχ να τον δηλητηριασαν η κατι τετοιο.............*

----------


## mitilinios

Σήμερα η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ αναχώρησε με δίωρη καθυστέρηση από το Βαθύ Σάμου δηλαδή στις 15:00 αντί για 10:00.:roll:
Μάλλον κάποια μικρή βλάβη που αντιμετωπίστηκε με επιτυχία. :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Αν δνε κάνω λάθος από τισ 10.00 ως τις 15.00 είναι 5άωρη η καθυστέρηση φίλε. Εκτός και αν ο δαίμων του τυπογραφίου, έβαλε το χέρι του.... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zamas

> Καθυστέρηση απόπλου


 * Ταλαιπωρία 100 επιβατών του «ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ»*


*Βλάβη στα φίλτρα πετρελαίου μηχανής παρουσιάστηκε σήμερα το πρωί στο πλοίο «ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ» έξω από το λιμάνι του Βαθύ Σάμου.*

Το πλοίο είχε προγραμματισμένη ώρα απόπλου στις 10.00 το πρωί για Χίο – Μυτιλήνη – Λήμνο – Θεσσαλονίκη με 100 επιβάτες.

*Από το Λιμεναρχείο Σάμου απαγορεύθηκε ο απόπλους του μέχρι να  αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη, ενώ κατόπιν προσκόμισης πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης  αξιοπλοΐας από τον παρακολουθούντα Νηογνώμονα, το πλοίο απέπλευσε στις  15:05*



*Πηγή:* zougla.gr

----------


## Leo

Τώρα, μηχανικός δεν είμαι, αλλά για τον καθαρισμό των φίλτρων τιης κυρίας μηχανής, χρειάζεται πιστοποιητικό αξιοπλοΐας από τον παρακολουθολύντα Νηογνώμονα? Μην τρελαθούμε τώρα ... :shock:, είπαμε ναι αλλά μέχρι κάπου, ποιός λέει ψέματα/υπερβολές άραγε?

----------


## nikosdoul

Σε συνέχεια της από 10/04/2011 ενημέρωσης μας για την καθυστερημένη  αναχώρηση του πλοίου Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ από το λιμένα Βαθύ Σάμου και την  αντίστοιχη καθυστερημένη άφιξη σήμερα στο λιμένα Θεσσαλονίκης, σας  ενημερώνουμε ότι το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει από το λιμένα Θεσσαλονίκης στις  23.59 αντί στις 19.00.
Τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου διαμορφώνονται ως εξής:
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 11/4: ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ (αν 23:59)
ΤΡΙΤΗ 12/4: ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 09:25 αν 10:15) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αφ 16:55 αν 17:45) - ΧΙΟΣ (αφ 21:35 αν 22:15)
ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 13/4: ΒΑΘΥ (αφ 02:00 αν 02:50) - ΧΙΟΣ (αφ 06:50 αν 07:25) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αφ 11:15 αν 12:15) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 18:55 αν 19:35) 
ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 14/4:  ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (αφ 00:35 αν 03:00) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 08:00 αν 08:40) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αφ  15:20 αν 16:20) - ΧΙΟΣ (αφ 20:10 αν 20:50) - ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (αφ 23:50)
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 15/4:  ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (αν 00:20) - ΑΓ. ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ (αφ 01:50 αν 02:30) - ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (αφ  04:00 αν 04:30) - ΧΙΟΣ (αφ 07:30 αν 08:10) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (αφ 12:00 αν  13:00) - ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (αφ 19:40 αν 20:20)
ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 16/4: ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (αφ 01:20)

 Γραφείο Τύπου NEL Lines


ΠΗΓΗ Nel lines :
http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=850

----------


## nikosdoul

> * Ταλαιπωρία 100 επιβατών του «ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ»*
> 
> 
> *Βλάβη στα φίλτρα πετρελαίου μηχανής παρουσιάστηκε σήμερα το πρωί στο πλοίο «ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ» έξω από το λιμάνι του Βαθύ Σάμου.*
> 
> Το πλοίο είχε προγραμματισμένη ώρα απόπλου στις 10.00 το πρωί για Χίο – Μυτιλήνη – Λήμνο – Θεσσαλονίκη με 100 επιβάτες.
> 
> *Από το Λιμεναρχείο Σάμου απαγορεύθηκε ο απόπλους του μέχρι να  αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη, ενώ κατόπιν προσκόμισης πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης  αξιοπλοΐας από τον παρακολουθούντα Νηογνώμονα, το πλοίο απέπλευσε στις  15:05*
> 
> ...



Και η ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ με αλλούς (100-150-200) επιβάτες αυτή την φορά....

----------


## Fido

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος Παρασκευή δεν ξεκινούν τα δρομολόγια του Ταξίαρχου; υπομονή λοιπόν, και θα αποχωρήσει (ευτυχώς) η Πηνελόπη! Πάντως στην κατάσταση που μπήκε η Πηνελόπη, έτσι όπως μπήκε, κτλ αποψη μου είναι ότι ήταν ίσως η πιο αποτυχημένη κίνηση της ΝΕΛ. Και δυστυχώς και να φύγει και να φτιαχτεί στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή έχει αφήσει τέτοιο κακό όνομα που δεν νομίζω να θέλει να την ξαναδεί κανείς έστω και ζωγραφιστή. Το μέλλον θα μας δείξει αν θα μπει αλλού και που θα μπεί... :Wink:

----------


## gpap2006

Σκοπεύουν να την επαναφέρουν στη γραμμή μαζί με τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ για το καλοκαίρι και μόνο. Τόσο μεγάλη θα είναι η κίνηση που θα χρειάζεται και βοηθό ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΟΣ? :Confused:

----------


## nikosdoul

> Σκοπεύουν να την επαναφέρουν στη γραμμή μαζί με τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ για το καλοκαίρι και μόνο. Τόσο μεγάλη θα είναι η κίνηση που θα χρειάζεται και βοηθό ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΟΣ?


Ίσως γιάτι το Ταξιάρχης έχει μικρή χωρητικότητα_, όπως έχει αναφερθεί απο έναν φίλο στίς προηγούμενες_ σελίδες...

----------


## despo

Εγω πιστεύω οτι ειναι θέμα συντήρησης του πλοίου, διότι μεχρι τη δρομολόγηση του πλοίου το Δεκέμβριο, δεν είχε βγαλει βλάβες.

----------


## Fido

> Εγω πιστεύω οτι ειναι θέμα συντήρησης του πλοίου, διότι μεχρι τη δρομολόγηση του πλοίου το Δεκέμβριο, δεν είχε βγαλει βλάβες.


Ναι γιατί αν δεν κάνω λάθος μέχρι τη δρομολόγηση του το Δεκέμβριο δεν κυκλοφορούσε καν...Γενικώς είχε καιρό να μπει έτσι σε βαριάς μορφής υπηρεσία (νομίζω καιρό πριν την δρομολόγησή του πάνω, κυκλοφορούσε γενικώς για λίγες μέρες και μετά πάλι παπαλα...αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε :Very Happy: ) 
Εδώ και οι ίδιοι στη ΝΕΛ το παραδέχτηκαν ότι το πλοίο βγήκε όπως-όπως για να καλύψει το κενό του Θεόφιλου και αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην προλάβει να γίνει η κατάλληλη επισκευή-συντήρηση. Και εδώ έγκειται το λάθος της ΝΕΛ...Ο Τεό από τη βλάβη του καλοκαιριού και έπειτα έδειχνε οτι σύντομα θα παρέδιδε πνεύμα, γιατί δεν προετοίμασαν τον (όποιο) διάδοχο στην ώρα του; 

Τέλος πάντων, προέχει τώρα η ακινησία του Πηνελόπη γιατί δεν πάει άλλο (αλήθεια σε ναυλώσεις ferry ποια πλευρα ευθύνεται για τη συντήρηση-ανταλλακτικά; βέβαια εξαρτάται και για τι ναυλωση μιλάμε, χρονοναύλωση ή γυμνή :Confused: )και μέχρι το καλοκαίρι έχουμε καιρό...

----------


## despo

Ναι, είχε να δουλέψει απο τις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου, οταν έκανε δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Μπρίντιζι - Ηγουμενίτσα (Ζακυνθο)

----------


## mitilinios

> Αν δνε κάνω λάθος από τισ 10.00 ως τις 15.00 είναι 5άωρη η καθυστέρηση φίλε. Εκτός και αν ο δαίμων του τυπογραφίου, έβαλε το χέρι του....


Σωστός ο LEO,  :Razz:  ο δαίμων μας την έκανε τη δουλειά.
Ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Σκοπεύουν να την επαναφέρουν στη γραμμή μαζί με τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ για το καλοκαίρι και μόνο. Τόσο μεγάλη θα είναι η κίνηση που θα χρειάζεται και βοηθό ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΟΣ?


 *Με την απαραίτητη γενική συντήρηση [εντός/εκτός κι επί ταυτά] αν χρειαστεί ας μπει!*
Μόνο να την συντηρήσουνε μηχανικά και να την βάψουνε ρε παιδιά... Μέσα στο μαύρο του το χάλι είναι το πλοίο και νομίζω ότι είναι κρίμα, όσο κι αν το κατηγορούμε, γιατί κουτσά στραβά, έστω και με τα χίλια δυο ζόρια ας πούμε ότι την κάνει τη δουλειά του!!
Για την ιστορία πάντως, απόψε από Θεσσαλονίκη απέπλευσε στις 23:55! Το είδα κατά την έξοδό του από το Λιμάνι καθώς περνούσα με το αστικό για το σπίτι!

----------


## Fido

Ε άμα θα βγει για επισκευή θα τη βάψουν μη σκας γι αυτό! :Wink:  Και μηχανική συντήρηση θα γίνιε υποθέτω, και δεξαμενισμός. Τώρα για μέσα και για τα παράπονα που έχουν ακουστεί ως προς αυτό δεν λέω μεγάλα λόγια ελπίζω μόνο για το καλύτερο. Οσον αφορά στο βάψιμο, λέτε να τη δούμε κι αυτή μπλέ; :Confused:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ...... λέτε να τη δούμε κι αυτή μπλέ;


Μπάααα... Αν είναι να μπει ως ενισχυτική και τσονταριστή μαζί με τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ, μάλλον θα παραμείνει με τα χρώματα που έχει τώρα... Ασε που ειναι και χαμένα χρήματα για τόσο μικρό διαστημα! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## basilis.m

που βρισκεται τωρα το πλοιο ξερει κανενας?

----------


## gpap2006

Στο Βαθυ Σάμου και έχει δρομολόγιο απόψε στις 22.00 για πάνω.

----------


## basilis.m

> Στο Βαθυ Σάμου και έχει δρομολόγιο απόψε στις 22.00 για πάνω.


και αυτο θα παει πανω και ο ταξιαρχης που εφυγε στις 10?

----------


## gpap2006

Όπως έχουμε πει και αλλού θα κάνει κάποια έξτρα δρομολόγια το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ τις επόμενες μέρες λόγω Πάσχα. θα δέσει για ετήσια στις 30 Απριλίου.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> και αυτο θα παει πανω και ο ταξιαρχης που εφυγε στις 10?


 Ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ θα έρθει Θεσσαλονίκη!
Το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ θα πάει Καβάλα μάλλον [εκτός και αν έρθουν και τα δύο Θεσσαλονίκη]
Τη Μ. Πέμπτη στις 18:00 θα εκτελέσει ένα δρομολόγιο από Θεσσαλονίκη το ΠΗΝΕΛΌΠΉ και μετά αν θυμάμαι καλά στις 27 του μηνός θα ξανακάνει ένα δρομολόγιο από Θεσσαλονίκη η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ και μετά δένει για δεξαμενισμό!

----------


## gpap2006

Και τα 2 προς Θεσσαλονίκη θα ανέβουν σήμερα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ταυτόχρονα έφυγαν από Σάμο και τα δύο?

----------


## idrohoos

Τό Πηνελόπη στόν Αγιο Κήρυκο στις 22-1-2008 όταν έκανε το δρομολόγιο:Αγιο κήρυκο-καρλόβασι-χιο-μυτιλήνη-λήμνο-καβάλα.



ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 22-1-2008.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο,ως συνηθως, να συμπληρωσω με μια απο το 2009 λιγο εξω απο την Κερκυρα

IMG_8231.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά τις πολύ ωραίες φωτο απο τους φίλους idrohoos και BEN BRUCE ας δούμε και το σαλόνι του ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ όταν στις 23-08-2011 έιχα πάει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ για να του κάνω τροφοδοσία.

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 10 23-08-2011.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eγω προσωπικα ποτε δεν καταλαβα γιατι, εκτος απο ταχυτητα, το βαπορι αυτο δεν αγαπηθηκε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PENΕLOPE A. (το Β') στο περαμα γυρω στο 2002

scan0034.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

flavia.jpgOυσιαστικά το πρώτο ελληνικό ro/pax. Kαμιά σχέση με το σημερινό έκτρωμα που λέγεται ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ.

----------


## Rocinante

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία !!! Πραγματικά εξαιρετική η δουλεία που είχε γίνει. Εως και το βάψιμο του με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να μήν χτυπά άσχημα στο μάτι η νέα υπερκατασκεύη και βέβαια πρίν την προσθήκη της χαρακτηριστικής "ντουλάπας"  :Sour:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όντως έγινε πολύ καλή μετασκευή που τότε την έβλεπα στο Πέραμα. 
Η αγορά του ήταν ευκαιρία,καινούργιο βαπόρι που είχε βγει ολική απώλεια.

----------


## Ilias 92

Και αφού ο κύριος Βίκτορας μας έβαλε μια σπάνια φωτό με το Πηνελόπη στις αρχές του, το τροποποίησα και εγώ ως RO PAX.
Για σε να Βίκτωρα.
penelope SOUTH FERRIES Ltd.jpg
Η φωτό είναι από τον χρήστη  BEN BRUCE  λίγο πιο πίσω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και αφού ο κύριος Βίκτορας μας έβαλε μια σπάνια φωτό με το Πηνελόπη στις αρχές του, το τροποποίησα και εγώ ως RO PAX.
> Για σε να Βίκτωρα.
> penelope SOUTH FERRIES Ltd.jpg
> Η φωτό είναι από τον χρήστη BEN BRUCE λίγο πιο πίσω.


Eυχαριστώ, δλδ να πούμε εσύ έκανες κάτι μεταξύ FLAVIA κ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ.
Πάντως παιδιά θα συμφωνείτε,εγκλήματα έκαναν οι Σκανδιναβοί όταν το ξαναμετασκεύασαν.
Μιά χαρά ήταν το βαπόρι όπως έγινε από την Αnco Ferries.

----------


## ithakos

Κύριοι ωραία δουλειά.. ...

----------


## despo

PHOTO 001 01 despo.jpgPHOTO 001 02 despo.jpgΜια και το έχουμε ξεχάσει το πλοίο, ας το θυμηθούμε να κάνει την άγονη του Βόρειου Αιγαίου και να ετοιμάζεται να δέσει στο Βαθύ της Σάμου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προσωπικα ποτε δεν κακοειδα αυτο το βαπορι και πιστευω οτι ειχε πολλες δυνατοτητες,πιο πολλες απο αλλα αντιστοιχα.

IMG_0241.jpg

Στη φωτο το βλεπουμε στο βαθυ της σαμου τον ιουλιο του 2006

----------


## nerohitis

έτοιμο να αποπλέυσει για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη - Λήμνο - Καβάλα

----------


## nikosnasia

19 Μαρτίου 2006 εν πλω.
DSCN0009.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε άλλη μία απο το σαλόνι του ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ στις 23-08-2011.

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 11 23-08-2011.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

Δυστυχώς, εκτός αν ανοίξουν τόσο οι δουλειές πράγμα δύσκολο, το πλοίο μετράει το τελευταίο του καιρό στην χώρα μας. Αν ήταν θα είχε αξιοποιηθεί το καλοκαίρι (πχ μπάρι δυράχειο)... Είναι ένα πλοίο ωραίο με τον δικό του τρόπο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πατριώτη,το καράβι είναι μπερδεμένο με τον ναυλωτή από όσο ξέρω κ έχει αμάξια καινούργια μέσα.

----------


## Cape P

το είδε κανείς να είναι ακόμη στην σαλαμινα;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ μέχρι τις 14-12-2012 ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς.

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 29 14-12-2012.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Στήν Μυτιλήνη Πάσχα τού 2006. 

ΠΙΝΕΛΟΠΗ 2.jpg ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ.jpg ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 1.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Τό Πηνελόπη στή Ρόδο στίς 24-7-2007.

DSC00463.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΠΗΝΕΛΌΠΗ  στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς.

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 17-0-2013.gif

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μιά πλωριά σαν FLAVIA τότε που το μακρυνό 1983 ελληνικά χέρια το ανακατασκεύασαν σε αυτό το ωραιότατο ro/pax.Tα εγκλήματα έγιναν μετά στην Σκανδιναβία.flavia_a.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι ηταν καλο και πολυ εκμεταλευσιμο πλοιο και πολυ καταλληλο για την ελλαδα.Δυστυχως η κατασταση της εταιρειας τα τελευταια χρονια δεν βοηθησε στην αναδειξη του

----------


## despo

Σπανίζουν οι φωτογραφίες σαν Φλάβια της Ανκο φέρρις. Δεν είχα ποτέ ταξειδέψει οταν πήγαινε στο Μπρίντιζι, αυτό ομως που είχα ακούσει οτι εσωτερικά η μετασκευή του ήταν 'φτηνιάρικη'.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Λογικα φθηνιαρικη θα ηταν αφου τα υλικα του 1983 δεν ειχαν και πολυ διαφορα απο τα υλικα του 1970.Πιστευω οτι με τα συνχρονα πανελ που χρησιμοποιουνται απο το 1987-8 εχουν και προδιαγραφες πυροπροστασιας πιο σοβαρες και ειναι ειναι πιο ομορφα στην εμφανιση και μονταρονται πιο ευκολα.Για αυτο τον λογο ενα πλοιο απο αυτα που μετασκευαζοντουσαν κατα κορον απο το 1987 και μετα δεν εχουν ουσιαστικα τεραστιες διαφορες απο αυτα που βλεπουμε σημερα

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και λίγο απο τα σαλόνια του ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ όταν στις 23-08-2011 του έκανα τροφοδοσία.
Για BEN BRUCE, despo, idrohoos, ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ και όλους τους φίλους του.

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 13 23-08-2011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λογικα φθηνιαρικη θα ηταν αφου τα υλικα του 1983 δεν ειχαν και πολυ διαφορα απο τα υλικα του 1970.Πιστευω οτι με τα συνχρονα πανελ που χρησιμοποιουνται απο το 1987-8 εχουν και προδιαγραφες πυροπροστασιας πιο σοβαρες και ειναι ειναι πιο ομορφα στην εμφανιση και μονταρονται πιο ευκολα.Για αυτο τον λογο ενα πλοιο απο αυτα που μετασκευαζοντουσαν κατα κορον απο το 1987 και μετα δεν εχουν ουσιαστικα τεραστιες διαφορες απο αυτα που βλεπουμε σημερα


Mπορεί ο φίλος Despo να εννοεί φτηνιάρικη ακόμα κ με τα δεδομένα του '83. Η ουσία είναι ότι η Αnco Ferries στο σύντομο πέρασμά της από την Αδριατική εμφανίστηκε με 2 αξιόλογα βαπόρια,το άλλο ήταν το ΑΤΗΕΝΙΑ εκείνο το πρώην καναδέζικο τραινάδικο,τα οποία ήταν τα πρώτα πραγματικά ro/pax στην περοχή μας.

----------


## Giovanaut

Πραγματική έκπληξη σε αυτό το πλοίο για μένα ήταν η γέφυρα με τις μπλέ κονσόλες. Σου έδινε την αίσθηση ότι ήταν νεότευκτου σκάφους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πραγματική έκπληξη σε αυτό το πλοίο για μένα ήταν η γέφυρα με τις μπλέ κονσόλες. Σου έδινε την αίσθηση ότι ήταν νεότευκτου σκάφους.


 Mήπως αφού ήταν μπαταρισμένοτα είχαν βάλει όλα καινούργια;

----------


## despo

[QUOTE=pantelis2009;490889]Ας δούμε και λίγο απο τα σαλόνια του ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ όταν στις 23-08-2011 του έκανα τροφοδοσία.
Για BEN BRUCE, despo, idrohoos, ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ και όλους τους φίλους του.

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή για τη φωτογραφία. Είχα πάρει μια γρήγορη 'γεύση' απο το πλοίο στη μία και μοναδική αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά για Ικαρία και Σάμο, αντικαθιστώντας το Εξπρες Πήγασος που είχε βλάβη.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Mήπως αφού ήταν μπαταρισμένοτα είχαν βάλει όλα καινούργια;


Θα μπορούσε...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα πήγα απο το ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς και έμαθα τα δυσάρεστα. Αν όπως μου είπαν, αν έλθει σήμερα γερανός για να πάρει τις άγκυρες, γιατί ο εργάτης έχει χαλάσει, αύριο θα έλθουν ρυμουλκά να το βγάλουν απο εκεί που είναι, θα το πάνε στο Ικόνιο για να ξεφορτώσει τα Ι.Χ που είχε φορτωμένα για τη Λιβύη και δεν παρέδωσε και φεύγει για scrap. Περιμένω τηλ. απο το φίλο μου και θα πάω να τραβήξω φωτο.
Ας το θυμηθούμε όταν στις 28/06/2010 έκανε το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. 
Για όλους τους φίλους του. 

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 08 28-06-2010.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Σήμερα πήγα απο το ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς και έμαθα τα δυσάρεστα. Αν όπως μου είπαν, αν έλθει σήμερα γερανός για να πάρει τις άγκυρες, γιατί ο εργάτης έχει χαλάσει, αύριο θα έλθουν ρυμουλκά να το βγάλουν απο εκεί που είναι, θα το πάνε στο Ικόνιο για να ξεφορτώσει τα Ι.Χ που είχε φορτωμένα για τη Λιβύη και δεν παρέδωσε και φεύγει για scrap. Περιμένω τηλ. απο το φίλο μου και θα πάω να τραβήξω φωτο.
> Ας το θυμηθούμε όταν στις 28/06/2010 έκανε το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. 
> Για όλους τους φίλους του. 
> 
> ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 08 28-06-2010.jpg


Τελικά έχουμε κάποιο νεότερο? 
Ίσως να είναι το καλύτερο αυτό για το πλοίο. Από πλευράς να είναι παρατημένο στη Σαλαμίνα...
Μια απορία άσχετη... Τα ΙΧ τί θα γίνουν?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....αν έλθει σήμερα γερανός για να πάρει τις άγκυρες, γιατί ο εργάτης έχει χαλάσει, αύριο θα έλθουν ρυμουλκά να το βγάλουν απο εκεί που είναι....


Τώρα βέβαια ίσως να λέω και κοτσάνα, αλλά έχει φουνταρισμένες τις άγκυρες το πλοίο εκεί που βρίσκεται _πλωρο-πλαγιοδετημένο_ ??? Περίεργο μου ακούγεται.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τελικά έχουμε κάποιο νεότερο? 
> Ίσως να είναι το καλύτερο αυτό για το πλοίο. Από πλευράς να είναι παρατημένο στη Σαλαμίνα...
> Μια απορία άσχετη... Τα ΙΧ τί θα γίνουν?


 Aν ήταν καινούργια ενάμιση χρόνο εκεί μέσα κ που μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει το μοντέλο,σίγουρα πάνε γιά ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένα. 'Ασε που αν ήταν μοντέλο γιά Λιβύη...Πάντως κάποιος θα βρέθηκε να τα σπρώξει κάπου.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Aν ήταν καινούργια ενάμιση χρόνο εκεί μέσα κ που μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει το μοντέλο,σίγουρα πάνε γιά ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένα. 'Ασε που αν ήταν μοντέλο γιά Λιβύη...Πάντως κάποιος θα βρέθηκε να τα σπρώξει κάπου.


Όντως τα αυτοκίνητα ήταν κατασκευασμένα για τη Λιβύη, με ενισχυμένο intercooler για την ψύξη του λαδιού, όλα μεγάλα κυβισμού και ακυκλοφόρητα μοντέλα στην Ελλάδα. Το θέμα έχει κολλήσει γιατί δεν ξέρουν που θα ξεφορτωθούν τα Ι.Χ. 
Πάντως είμαι σε επαφή με το φίλο και αν γίνει κάτι ......θα το μάθω.

Φίλε Γιώργο όντως είναι..........._πλωρο-πλαγιοδετημένο_, αλλά όπως φαίνετε στη φωτο μου έχει ρίξει....και άγκυρα.

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 19 29-04-2012.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όντως τα αυτοκίνητα ήταν κατασκευασμένα για τη Λιβύη, με ενισχυμένο intercooler για την ψύξη του λαδιού, όλα μεγάλα κυβισμού και ακυκλοφόρητα μοντέλα στην Ελλάδα. Το θέμα έχει κολλήσει γιατί δεν ξέρουν που θα ξεφορτωθούν τα Ι.Χ. 
> Πάντως είμαι σε επαφή με το φίλο και αν γίνει κάτι ......θα το μάθω.
> 
> Φίλε Γιώργο όντως είναι..........._πλωρο-πλαγιοδετημένο_, αλλά όπως φαίνετε στη φωτο μου έχει ρίξει....και άγκυρα.
> 
> ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 19 29-04-2012.jpg


 Δλδ τα αμάξια μάλλον είναι μεγάλα τζιποειδή που συνηθίζονται στην έρημο.
Το βαπόρι δεν έχει φουντάρει αλλά η καδένα πάει στην μπίντα. Κάτι τέτοιο κάναμε με το αρματαγωγό στο ΠΝ όταν δέναμε στην τσαμαδούρα,καδένα κ συρματόσχοινο.

----------


## P@vlos

To Πηνελόπη είδα νωρίτερα οδηγώντας απο το Πέραμα κοντά στον μώλο ΔΕΗ εκεί που πάνε τα αυτοκινητάδικα. Ξέρει κανείς αν ξεφόρτωσε? Τελικά θα φύγει για απέναντι?

----------


## mitilinios

> To Πηνελόπη είδα νωρίτερα οδηγώντας απο το Πέραμα κοντά στον μώλο ΔΕΗ εκεί που πάνε τα αυτοκινητάδικα. Ξέρει κανείς αν ξεφόρτωσε? Τελικά θα φύγει για απέναντι?


Ναι ξεφόρτωσε τα αμάξια που είχε στο γκαράζ και ετοιμάζεται για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι για τα απέναντι παράλια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ με πληροφορησε οτι το Πηνελοπη ρυμουλκουμενο απο το Ρ/Κ  ΕΚΤΩΡ κατευθυνεται προς...;;;_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

E προφανώς προς τον τελευταίο του προορισμό ("Μακαρία η οδός ην σήμερον πορεύεσαι" κλπ. κλπ. κλπ.) με τελευταίο του όνομα το _LOPI_. Τώρα, δεν φαντάζομαι να θελήσει να μιμηθεί άλλα πρόσφατα παραδείγματα, κρουαζιέρα δηλαδή προς ...Αλεξανδρούπολη μέσω Μυτιλήνης και Χίου και κατόπιν επιστροφή στον Πειραιά !!!

----------


## Giannis G.

και να κάτσει στην ράδα να κάνει παρέα στην Νάγια και το Μακεδονία;; Το Hector Tug πάντως ρυμουλκούσε και το Μακεδονία σε αυτό το ταξίδι περιπέτεια που τελικά κατέληξε στον Πειραιά, παντως το πλοίο ηταν να φυγει πιο πρίν αλλά έφυγε τώρα, ίσως να είχε και αυτό πρόβλημα με τα χαρτιά του ( ;; )

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> _Ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ με πληροφορησε οτι το Πηνελοπη ρυμουλκουμενο απο το Ρ/Κ  ΕΚΤΩΡ κατευθυνεται προς...;;;_





> E προφανώς προς τον τελευταίο του προορισμό ("Μακαρία η οδός ην σήμερον πορεύεσαι" κλπ. κλπ. κλπ.) με τελευταίο του όνομα το _LOPI_.


Ο προορισμός του πλοίου (Aliaga) εκπέμπεται πλέον και από το ρυμουλκό ΕΚΤΩΡ, ώστε να μην υπάρχει έστω και η ελάχιστη αμφιβολία.

Προς αποχαιρετισμόν, μία συμβολική φωτό από το Πέραμα τον _Απρίλιο 2010_, σε καιρούς σαφώς καλύτερους τόσο γα το _ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ_ όσο και γενικότερα για την εταιρεία του.

2010_04.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Πάει κι αυτό,ένα βαποράκι συμπαθητικό που βοήθησε κι αυτό με τη σειρά του την ¶γονη και βοήθησε και μας να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας.  ''ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ'' ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ο προορισμός του πλοίου (Aliaga) εκπέμπεται πλέον και από το ρυμουλκό ΕΚΤΩΡ, ώστε να μην υπάρχει έστω και η ελάχιστη αμφιβολία.


_Πεφτουν λοιπον και γι'αυτο το σκαρι "οι τιτλοι του τελους" 
Αντιο Πηνελοπη   Καλο   Ταξιδι... 
_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H εταιρια μετα απο χρονια αποτυχημενων ενεργειων και λαθων στην εκμεταλευση των πλοιων της,κανει την μοναδικη σωστη κινηση, ξεφορτωνεται τα <βαρυδια> SKY,PENELOPE,SPIRIT μπας και σωσει το μονο βαπορι που αφηνε παντα λεφτα στο ταμειο.Οπως και να εχει ειναι η εποχη του downsise ακομα και στους πλοιοκτητες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> E προφανώς προς τον τελευταίο του προορισμό ("Μακαρία η οδός ην σήμερον πορεύεσαι" κλπ. κλπ. κλπ.) με τελευταίο του όνομα το _LOPI_. Τώρα, δεν φαντάζομαι να θελήσει να μιμηθεί άλλα πρόσφατα παραδείγματα, κρουαζιέρα δηλαδή προς ...Αλεξανδρούπολη μέσω Μυτιλήνης και Χίου και κατόπιν επιστροφή στον Πειραιά !!!


 Γνωρίζουμε μήπως κ το νηολόγιο διότι ως γνωστό κυπριακά δεν μπορούν να πάνε Τουρκία εκτός κ αν υπάρχει κάποια φόρμουλα γιά τα προς διάλυση να αποχαρακτηρίζονται από πλοία. Προσπαθούσα με κυάλια να δω τι γράφει αλλά η απόσταση κ η αντηλιά με εμπόδισαν

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> και να κάτσει στην ράδα να κάνει παρέα στην Νάγια και το Μακεδονία;; Το Hector Tug πάντως ρυμουλκούσε και το Μακεδονία σε αυτό το ταξίδι περιπέτεια που τελικά κατέληξε στον Πειραιά, παντως το πλοίο ηταν να φυγει πιο πρίν αλλά έφυγε τώρα, ίσως να είχε και αυτό πρόβλημα με τα χαρτιά του ( ;; )


 Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί υιοθετούμε αβασάνιστα ό,τι γράφει το ΑΙS. Kάποιος κάποτε έδωσε το όνομα του Ρ/Κ σαν ΗΕCTOR TUG κ δυστυχώς έμεινε. Δεν χρειάζεται κ πολύ σκέψη ότι το σωστό όνομα είναι ΗΕCTOR,EKTΩΡ γιά τους γνωρίζοντες Ελληνικά.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Και η Πηνελόπη αναπαύεται αιώνια στις ακτές της Τουρκίας! Νομίζω πως η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι και το αποδεικτικό στοιχείο, ώστε το θέμα του πλοίου να μεταφερθεί και επίσημα πια στην ενότητα των ιστορικών Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ. Ας ελπίσουμε πως ο φίλος Selim Sam θα μας παραχωρήσει εικόνες κι απ' την σταδιακή αποσύνθεση του πλοίου. Παντελή ακούς;;
PENELOPE.jpg
φωτογραφία: Παναγιώτης Βλάχος

_ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ....  ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΠΑΥΣΗ...._

----------


## Giannis G.

Σίγουρα αυτη η φωτογραφία είναι του κ. Παναγιώτη Βλάχου; Διοτι υπάρχει μια ίδια του Selim San. Επίσης στο marinetraffic ο ίδιος κύριος έχει ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες που ανήκουν στον Selim San.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tα γνωστα προβληματα με τις φωτογραφιες αλλων!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σάββατο 13 Ιουλιου 2013 (ωραια ημερομηνια) , και ώρα 15.35............

Το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ αναχωρεί με τη βοήθεια 2 ρυμουλκών για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι. Ο γράφων παρακολουθεί.......

Το πρωτο ελληνικό ro-pax, το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ , τότε FLAVIA, είναι παρελθόν......
*
pinelopi ανεβασμα.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Σάββατο 13 Ιουλιου 2013 (ωραια ημερομηνια) , και ώρα 15.35............
> 
> Το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ αναχωρεί με τη βοήθεια 2 ρυμουλκών για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι. Ο γράφων παρακολουθεί.......
> 
> Το πρωτο ελληνικό ro-pax, το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ , τότε FLAVIA, είναι παρελθόν......
> *
> pinelopi ανεβασμα.jpg


 Λιμένα νηολογίου σαν LOPI δεν βλέπω,σημαία πουθενά; Ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω με ποιό "καθεστώς" πάνε τα υπό Κυπριακή σημαία γιά σκραπ στην Τουρκία.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Λιμένα νηολογίου σαν LOPI δεν βλέπω,σημαία πουθενά; Ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω με ποιό "καθεστώς" πάνε τα υπό Κυπριακή σημαία γιά σκραπ στην Τουρκία.


Βίκτωρα, το πλοίο κατευθύνθηκε προς το διαλυτήριο με σημαία Τόγκο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βίκτωρα, το πλοίο κατευθύνθηκε προς το διαλυτήριο με σημαία Τόγκο.


Σε ευχαριστώ,λύθηκε το...μυστήριο :Fat: .

----------


## Ellinis

H διάλυση προχωράει γοργά στη σκιά του πρώην FAIRSKY. Φωτογραφία της 14/8 από τον Selim San.

LOPİ-ANTİC-14.8.13-copy.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ παραπλεοντας τις ακτες   της  Ανδρου το καλοκαιρι του  2005

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραία πόζα από ένα πλοίο που μάλλον δεν το έλεγες ωραίο μετά τις μετατροπές που είχε δεχτεί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Bar του πλοίου όταν το είχα επισκεφτεί για τροφοδοσία πριν 3 χρόνια. Για όσους το θυμούνται. 

ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ 14 23-08-2011.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Πολύ καλύτερο πλοίο σε θέμα ομορφιάς πριν τις μεγάλες μετασκευές που το έκαναν έκτρωμα για να το δούμε σαν Flavia στην Πάτρα το 1986 με τα σίνιαλα της Anco Ferries 
an0066.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Σε μια άφιξή του το 2010 στη Θεσσαλονίκη, κατά τη βραχύβια δρομολόγησή του στη γραμμή του Β.Α. Αιγαίου. Σκαναρισμένη φωτο από το αρχείο μου

Penelope 2_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε μια άφιξή του το 2010 στη Θεσσαλονίκη, κατά τη βραχύβια δρομολόγησή του στη γραμμή του Β.Α. Αιγαίου. Σκαναρισμένη φωτο από το αρχείο μου
> 
> Penelope 2_edited.jpg


Γύρισε από την Ευρώπη κακοποιημένο.

----------


## alkeos

> Γύρισε από την Ευρώπη κακοποιημένο.


Όπως είχες γράψει και εσύ σε ένα παλιότερο post σου, ουσιαστικά το πρώτο ro-pax στην Αδριατική, πολύ πριν ο όρος αυτός "καθιερωθεί". Βαπόρι που μετά από τόσες μετασκευές απέκτησε άπειρες γωνίες και εξογκώματα... Χαρακτηριστικό και το πλωριό καταπελτάκι πλώρα δεξιά ψηλά, αυτό που φαίνεται σαν κουτί, χαρακτηριστικό για ferries (τραινάδικα ή μη) στη γραμμή Γερμανίας - Δανίας και Γερμανίας - Σουηδίας, για ταχύτερη φωτοεκφόρτωση του άνω γκαράζ σε υπέργειο linkspan.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπως είχες γράψει και εσύ σε ένα παλιότερο post σου, ουσιαστικά το πρώτο ro-pax στην Αδριατική, πολύ πριν ο όρος αυτός "καθιερωθεί". Βαπόρι που μετά από τόσες μετασκευές απέκτησε άπειρες γωνίες και εξογκώματα... Χαρακτηριστικό και το πλωριό καταπελτάκι πλώρα δεξιά ψηλά, αυτό που φαίνεται σαν κουτί, χαρακτηριστικό για ferries (τραινάδικα ή μη) στη γραμμή Γερμανίας - Δανίας και Γερμανίας - Σουηδίας, για ταχύτερη φωτοεκφόρτωση του άνω γκαράζ σε υπέργειο linkspan.


Δυστυχώς στην Ευρώπη κάνουν εκτρώματα στις μετασκευές.Κ καλά αυτό,έχουμε δει τρισχειρότερα.

----------

